# Whats your MPG?



## Ross

I am currently sitting at 22.5MPG


----------



## tom-coupe

48mpg


----------



## Trip tdi

52.3 mpg...


----------



## Ninja59

around 50 mpg


----------



## Deano

55.6 mpg showing on the computer.


----------



## chillly

57.6 from golf gtd and 28.7 from golf gti.


----------



## -Kev-

return trip to Heathrow airport got me about 44mpg yesterday


----------



## DampDog

44-45mpg, average.
_(Polo Tsi)_


----------



## Claireeyy

45 - 50 mpg average


----------



## Matt.

32.5ish from a 1.6?? WTF?


----------



## Kai Herb

30 from the Ztt and 49 from the Yaris


----------



## Spoony

50ish from 2.0 tdi Leon with a good bit town driving.
To and from the gfs sees me about 56ish


----------



## The_Bouncer

17 - lol. :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413

24.5 Alfa 156 GTA sportwagon


----------



## tones61

pushbike to work; infinite 

320bhp evo; 16/26 on/off boost :driver:


----------



## Ross

I have seen mine go down to 19 MPG


----------



## MattDuffy88

Usually somewhere between 18 and 22mpg


----------



## pooma

About 25mpg, can easily get less if I'm in the mood


----------



## MattDuffy88

The lowest I've seen from mine is 5mpg :lol:


----------



## bigmc

40 if I screw it and 47-50 if I go steady, saw 65 on the M6 back from Dratyon manor.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Averaging 27mpg at the mo, worked out accurately using fuel reciepts/mileage covered as opposed to optimistic trip computer!

Road trip LE is a good free app if anyone has an iPhone:thumb:


----------



## Smithey1981

Working mine out with receipts is 34mpg that was all mostly motorway not bad considering toyota list 31.6mpg max on extra urban


----------



## A210 AMG

Ranges from 28mpg towing to 48mpg

40 to 45 the norm

Not bad given the size / performance. 

3.2 Cdi D6 Brabus


----------



## TRN Ent

37mpg on my last tank.
Mainly short journeys, and a few times to Town.
Toyota MR2 Mk1.
I have had 43 when I did a few trips to Blandford.


----------



## J1ODY A

63.2 mpg

Ford Focus 1.8 tdci - 99% driving on A roads/motorways doing 60mph


----------



## PugIain

mine averages 50+ on mainly town and a road.
ive seen 62 on a steady run.


----------



## ChrisST

The RS.. around 24-25 Driven like James May, honest 
28 year old Porsche 924.. 29+ Should be more when she is running better


----------



## yetizone

33-34 mpg in the Polo 1.4 GTi. All urban driving.
45-55 mpg in the Passat 1.9TDi. Mixed driving.


----------



## dubber

I average 40 around town and 55+ motorway. Happy with that for a 200 bhp diesel with 342lb/ft torque


----------



## col8482

50-60mpg mk5 tdi.

I have had it at 71 mpg.


----------



## ITHAQVA

42.8 MPG :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

About 55-59mpg.

Car is a E250, 6 weeks old and has already covered 13k.


----------



## centenary

61 mpg in the E46, 54 mpg in the E93 (but that includes when the top is down) and 32 mpg in the Zafira!


----------



## Grizzle

39.0mpg


----------



## -Kev-

modern dervs getting some impressive figures here - who needs a stupid electric car for high mpg figures lol (but then they save the world )


----------



## bigmc

Grizzle said:


> 39.0mpg


Is that a lot of Mway driving?? Good results though for a turbocharged petrol.


----------



## dubber

-Kev- said:


> modern dervs getting some impressive figures here - who needs a stupid electric car for high mpg figures lol (but then they save the world )


Can't agree more :thumb:


----------



## centenary

-Kev- said:


> modern dervs getting some impressive figures here - who needs a stupid electric car for high mpg figures lol (but then they save the world )


Yep. anyone paying, what, 30 grand for a leccie car must be nuts. Even hybrids are a waste of money.


----------



## bigmc

centenary said:


> Yep. anyone paying, what, 30 grand for a leccie car must be nuts. Even hybrids are a waste of money.


I was at a funeral the other week with someone with a new prius, he was bleating on about getting 55mpg on a long run until I asked him how much it cost and told him my mazda6 is more economical.


----------



## Grizzle

bigmc said:


> Is that a lot of Mway driving?? Good results though for a turbocharged petrol.


Not loads mate, a round trip to Glasgow and back 80 miles, mixture of 70-50 and 30mph.

A long M'Way run i can see 42-43mpg

Looking at the legacy spec b's mpg has seriously put me off especially as the Legacy only has full leather and Awd compared to the octagon (as Ninja calls it lol) half leather and FWD.


----------



## tom-coupe

is the vrs petrol grizzle or Derv


----------



## dubber

They are petrol me thinks 20v turbo :thumb:


----------



## David.S

48mpg 1.6 tdci Focus as a Learner car


----------



## GR33N

38-42mpg from my 2003 1.4 Fiesta


----------



## simon burns

Mines 64.9MPG showing on me computor it's a fiesta tdci zetec s 1600


----------



## bigmc

Grizzle said:


> Not loads mate, a round trip to Glasgow and back 80 miles, mixture of 70-50 and 30mph.
> 
> A long M'Way run i can see 42-43mpg
> 
> Looking at the legacy spec b's mpg has seriously put me off especially as the Legacy only has full leather and Awd compared to the octagon (as Ninja calls it lol) half leather and FWD.


Yeah, can't help thinking they would have been a much better car if it had quattro.


----------



## bigmc

dubber said:


> They are petrol me thinks 20v turbo :thumb:


2.0 TFSI, the old 20V lump is poop in comparison.


----------



## The Cueball

my mpg....? very low...oh so very low! :lol:

but if I add them all up, I'm getting a decent number!! :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe

i thought they did a derv option too


----------



## Dangerroush

My ave over 7500 miles was 19mpg, but i did manage to get down to 5mpg when on a track! 4.6ltr v8 supercharged mustang:devil:


----------



## Grizzle

tom-coupe said:


> is the vrs petrol grizzle or Derv


its a petrol mate.


dubber said:


> They are petrol me thinks 20v turbo :thumb:


16v turbo buddy


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> my mpg....? very low...oh so very low! :lol:
> 
> but if I add them all up, I'm getting a decent number!! :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


ah lifes to short to worry about mpg mate certainly is for me these days, if you were that concerned you would have bought a 1.3cdti corsa lmao.



tom-coupe said:


> i thought they did a derv option too


yeh they did a 2.0TDI-PD and the newer 2.0 CRTDI 170hp


----------



## The Cueball

Grizzle said:


> ah lifes to short to worry about mpg mate certainly is for me these days, if you were that concerned you would have bought a 1.3cdti corsa lmao.


so true buddy....I have never, ever worried about it...

:thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Averaging 52mpg on fuely (over 11 weeks and 11 fill ups). Most I've seen is 65mpg on a 200 mile each way trip! I'm in a 53 plate Fabia VRS.


----------



## amiller

27mpg average, and say 33mpg from newcastle to edinburgh on friday. 

the lower the better for me. :thumb:


----------



## millns84

25.3mpg at the moment, driven like a boss 

I can see 27 if driven carefully, and 29ish if using super unleaded.


----------



## stangalang

I managed to eak out a mighty 19.4 coming back from Marlborough today. And was actually pleasantly surprised :driver:


----------



## Ross

Grizzle said:


> Not loads mate, a round trip to Glasgow and back 80 miles, mixture of 70-50 and 30mph.
> 
> A long M'Way run i can see 42-43mpg
> 
> Looking at the legacy spec b's mpg has seriously put me off especially as the Legacy only has full leather and Awd compared to the octagon (as Ninja calls it lol) half leather and FWD.


The Spec B has much more than just full leather and AWD.


----------



## -Kev-

centenary said:


> Yep. anyone paying, what, 30 grand for a leccie car must be nuts. Even hybrids are a waste of money.


yeah, and chances are coal is probably being burnt to make the power for it lol


----------



## GR33N

-Kev- said:


> yeah, and chances are coal is probably being burnt to make the power for it lol


No No, its the saviour of the world, made from nothing but air and rain clouds


----------



## DerbyLee

35mpg on a run, but averaging 24.7mpg according to my computer.
'04 Nissan 350z


----------



## -Kev-

gr33n said:


> No No, its the saviour of the world, made from nothing but air and rain clouds


:lol: not forgetting they're made more or less totally of plastic which comes from oil


----------



## bigmc

It's not the plastic it's the nickel and cadmium in the batteries, apparently they're the biggest rare earth users in the world.


----------



## McClane

-Kev- said:


> return trip to Heathrow airport got me about *44mpg* yesterday


That. Same car funnily enough... although I don't know if that was a career high for you Kev? :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

yep, mined on one side of the planet, shipped over to the other side to be refined then to another country to be put into the car


----------



## -Kev-

McClane said:


> That. Same car funnily enough... although I don't know if that was a career high for you Kev? :lol:


nah, nudged 48-49 before, probably would of got that again had i not gotten bored of the M20 and joined the A20 at maidstone for a more 'entertaining' drive


----------



## McClane

-Kev- said:


> yeah, and chances are coal is probably being burnt to make the power for it lol


Up to 10000 tons per day... very inefficient.


----------



## McClane

-Kev- said:


> nah, nudged 48-49 before, probably would of got that again had i not gotten bored of the M20 and joined the A20 at maidstone for a more 'entertaining' drive


Always happens. Start a tank with the best of intentions... then. :car:


----------



## Ross

-Kev- said:


> yep, mined on one side of the planet, shipped over to the other side to be refined then to another country to be put into the car


Thats very "eco" friendly


----------



## -Kev-

McClane said:


> Always happens. Start a tank with the best of intentions... then. :car:


yeah, the sound of my exhaust does'nt help


----------



## alfajim

usually 30mpg


----------



## chr15_7_t_

55  bmw 118d


----------



## Neil_S

About 30 out of the 330i


----------



## apcv41

Currently 43.2, most of my driving is short journeys so pretty bad, had it up to 60 on long trip. I30 1.4.


----------



## DMS

96' Mazda 2.0 V6

24MPG


----------



## alan hanson

42mpg focus 1.6 petrol


----------



## Darlofan

60.3mpg at the moment on the computeron its way down to about 58 during the winter then it'll climb to 62-63 during the warmer weather.
Mondeo 1.8 tdci


----------



## Strothow

About 12 from my dads RR, 40 from 1.2 corsa


----------



## scotty44

18-20 if I drove like Miss daisy 
10-12 if I hit the loud button :driver:


----------



## John74

Average about 20-22mpg


----------



## Alpina-d3

Just drove back from Leeds, 48mpg


----------



## Paulo

_Porsche Cayenne V8 S.....Averaging 15mpg over last 10K miles.....:lol:_


----------



## RD55 DUN

28-30 mpg - can drop to 21 when having fun

With a tiny tank im always filling it up!


----------



## johnnyc

44mpg honda civic 1.5ils (ek3)


----------



## TubbyTwo

J1ODY A said:


> 63.2 mpg
> 
> Ford Focus 1.8 tdci - 99% driving on A roads/motorways doing 60mph


Same car but trip to work this morning was 31mpg. :thumb:

I cant wait to get another fast car, gutless derv does my head in


----------



## Pezza4u

Only had the new motor 3 weeks but so far it seems around the 30mpg mark and that's mainly around town.


----------



## mistryn

31.2mpg around town and 38mpg on a mway run (sticking cruise control on at 70mph)

(3.0 twin turbo derv)


----------



## Beancounter

-Kev- said:


> modern dervs getting some impressive figures here


Not all of them....:lol:my new RRS is averaging 27.4 as of this morning, that said, I guess that is fairly impressive for a 3.0l twin turbo diesal in a 2.5 tonne tank 



Grizzle said:


> ah lifes to short to worry about mpg mate certainly is for me these days, if you were that concerned you would have bought a 1.3cdti corsa lmao.


Exactly :thumb::driver:


----------



## admg1

I'm getting 25-30mpg in my van and 30-32mpg in my car.


----------



## robtech

1.8 mk1 golf with a webber carb manual choke 104000 miles and its a 3 speed auto around town 25 to 30 mpg motorway at 56 mph its about 40 mpg put the foot down big time and it drops easily to well under 20.but the car is heavy old technology and is as aerodynamic as a brick


----------



## Davi

36-40 usually


----------



## T.D.K

47.8 MPG driving like a bit of a plum.

53.4 MPG on a run, driving carefully.


----------



## Leemack

30 in the mrs's cooper S


----------



## silverback

About 38 ish


----------



## Bratwurst

On a good day just under 40mpg 

Usually low 30's though

(modded 1.3i Classic Mini Cooper)

:driver:


----------



## Dixondmn

23.3 for me! its starting to losen up now


----------



## J1ODY A

TubbyTwo said:


> Same car but trip to work this morning was 31mpg. :thumb:
> 
> I cant wait to get another fast car, gutless derv does my head in


I've not had less than 56mpg out of my car, that was town driving... it's actually impressive you got 31 :lol:

I keep thinking about a remap but I need it to be good on fuel


----------



## maestegman

My E270 (over the 9 months of ownership) has returned an average of 40.3 mpg. On a long run, it'll be up near 50 mpg. IMO, very good for such a large car.


----------



## happmadison1978

About 16 currently, worst I saw (floor it, reset the computer and keep it floored) 2.8 LOL

Made me drive a bit more sedately!


----------



## Bero

average 18-20.

Impreza STi


----------



## carrera2s

Vito sportx 25-30 A road/M way
E60 535D Touring 30-35 A road/M way


----------



## Alfa GTV

BMW E60 530D - 38mpg
Ford Focus 1.6 TDCI Titanium - 52mpg


----------



## Tricky Red

About 35mpg for me. Octavia vrs


----------



## Dannbodge

Corsa C SRi 1.7cdti - 54.5mpg

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Brummie_Nige

BMW E91 320d M Sport Touring. 47 mpg. I think I should be getting more than that!


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

How can you guys afford to fill up?

I have a 2.0 Mondeo TDCI with 120,000 on the clock so its well run in.

I bought it at the end of January with 94,000 on the clock.

The lowest I have seen is 55mpg the highest 72mpg but I average around 65mpg.


----------



## DesertDog

Here's mine since new to current 16,600km. The first 2 months were a bit lame until I discovered the happiness associated with leaving him in sport mode all the time. At 30p/litre, who wouldn't?

Average since new, 21.6mpg


----------



## martyp

13.2 average


----------



## Prism Detailing

Saab 9-5 Hot Aero 2.5 Turbo 250bhp = 15.6mpg mostly town/city driving and averaging 30 mpg on the motorway.


----------



## Mike-93

53 plate Saab 9-3SS 2 Litre Low-Pressure Turbo - 33-35mpg on the normal run to work/around town if i pop out at lunch. Average around 40mpg on the motorway depending on traffic.


----------



## Turkleton

1.2 Corsa - Avg. 43Mpg :driver:


----------



## chewysrixp

55-58mpg......1.9 Mk5 astra approx 600 miles to a tank.


----------



## Mike-93

DesertDog said:


> Here's mine since new to current 16,600km. The first 2 months were a bit lame until I discovered the happiness associated with leaving him in sport mode all the time. At 30p/litre, who wouldn't?
> 
> Average since new, 21.6mpg


I hate you! in a nice way of course :thumb:

If I had to pay 30p/litre, i would be a rich man! would save at least £50 a tank with those prices!


----------



## Ross

Up to nearly 24 MPG now.


----------



## perfect1978

approx 20 mpg .mitsi,only used wkends.


----------



## dew1911

Getting between 38-42 out of the D5. That's doing 2 miles a day though!


----------



## IanG

Get 38 MPG round the doors but have had it up to 48 on a run


----------



## dann2707

I would guess around 40mpg from my 1.4 metro.


----------



## Matt.

DesertDog said:


> Here's mine since new to current 16,600km. The first 2 months were a bit lame until I discovered the happiness associated with leaving him in sport mode all the time. At 30p/litre, who wouldn't?
> 
> Average since new, 21.6mpg


How did you get that readout?


----------



## Cliffp

Just bought a new LR Disco 4. I got 26.5, 27.5 and 28.5 from my first three tanks respectively.


----------



## toomanycitroens

About 38-39 town driving, less during winter months.
Easy mid 50s on a run.


----------



## uruk hai

Averaging in the mid 40's with 60 on a run and about 39 - 40 when I give it an Italian tune up.


----------



## vectra ed

25/26 MPG FROM MY 3.2 V6 around town.


----------



## Ross

uruk hai said:


> Averaging in the mid 40's with 60 on a run and about 39 - 40 when I give it an *Italian tune up*.


Thats my normal driving style


----------



## NickP

Averaged 43.4mpg over the last 15k miles - 
Thats with 291bhp & 512ft/lb - I'm fairly happy with that


----------



## greenwagon

Green Subaru 25 mpg
Blue subaru 49 mpg ( diesel ) 









Diffilcult decision every morning as performance is similar economy or passion


----------



## bigmc

^^ off topic but what does the derv go like?


----------



## David

before i sold it - bmw 330 ci - around town about 17-22mpg on a run i was getting close to 40mpg

my renault trafic sport 115hp gets 41 mpg with about 300kg inside so im happy with that.


----------



## M44T

Between 22-26mpg, astra coupe turbo


----------



## Ross

25 MPG now.


----------



## Grizzle

greenwagon said:


> Green Subaru 25 mpg
> Blue subaru 49 mpg ( diesel )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diffilcult decision every morning as performance is similar economy or passion


how can it be similar in performance??

150bhp compared to what 200+?

Loved my Wagon miss it terribly.


----------



## Adam D

21mpg combined.

Used to get more when I drove to work, but now I catch the train and it mainly gets used for short trips with the occasional bigger one.


----------



## Phoenix69

42mpg on a run and 27 round town. When I'm on it..... 20mpg. 

Audi TT RS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick.s

1.9 CDTi 150 Vectra C.

I get almost 60mpg on a run, getting low 40's around town


----------



## Emz_197

Renault Clio 197 - 27.9 mpg


----------



## SteveTDCi

TT 225 Roadster, 32mpg, Stg1
Leon Cupra 2.0T Stg 1 28mpg
Polo 1.6 GL 39mpg
Volvo V40 1.8 29.5mpg

and the Passat I had today, 69.2mpg


----------



## Emz_197

greenwagon said:


> Green Subaru 25 mpg
> Blue subaru 49 mpg ( diesel )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diffilcult decision every morning as performance is similar economy or passion


What engine/model is your blue subaru?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Sorry to sound thick, but I've never understood the 'workings' of MPG or how to work out what the MPG would be on a car? 

What is the simplest way to tell?


----------



## bigmc

Fill up the tank then monitor your mileage. When you need more fuel fill it again and note the litres and miles.
litres x 0.22 = gallons
miles travelled/gallons = mpg


----------



## ant_s

Anywhere from 45-55 depending on how fast I want to get to work/home, it's 90% mway driving.

From a 1.7 diesel astra, 03 plate.


----------



## johanr77

I've averaged 49.6mpg over the last three tank fills, Golf GTD


----------



## lincslad

mrs micra seems to do around 44mpg no matter how its driven.. my v70 d5 gets 38 mpg round town and 52 mpg on a run


----------



## Ross

18.9 mpg


----------



## alan_mcc

Reckon about 43mpg, 1.1 punto.


----------



## terrymcg

16mpg!


----------



## Jordan

Right now getting below 20 in the toledo, it's seriously broken!!


----------



## millns84

27.8 at the moment


----------



## alan_mcc

Averaged 42.6mpg in a 1.2 8v Punto this morning cruising at 60. Not great considering you get better from heavier, bigger engined more powerful diesels!


----------



## StevieM3

Averaging about 13 these days...i cant help myself...it would do more but what's the point in having it if you don't put the foot down and enjoy it.


----------



## Bratwurst

I like your style


----------



## Bkjames

Mondeo 2.0 130bhp TDCI 45-50 mpg higher if on a run Mondeo 2.2 ST TDCI 40-45 mpg again goes up in to 50's if on a run


Brian


----------



## nick_mcuk

2010 Audi A6 2.0 TDI SLine. Uxbridge to Ash Vale.....on Thursday last week


----------



## SteveyG

53mpg in a 10 year old 1.3 petrol fiesta


----------



## Nanoman

45MPG - 2009 Audi A3 Sportback 140bhp S-tronic

24MPG - 2001 Lexus IS200 Sport Auto


----------



## nick_mcuk

Little update had an appointment to see a possible supplier today...up in Sandy in Bedfordshire.....here is the ave MPG from the journey back home...84miles A1/M25/M3/A331/home...









Not bad for a 2 tonne car  My new driving style is really starting to pay off


----------



## Coops

^^ Cruise control at 60 Nick - that's the way to go.

Good figures though from such a big car - must try that approach with my Superb and see what results I get.


----------



## ABGT170

2011 Mercedes C250 CDI Estate 37.8 MPG varied average over the 800 miles I have had but it keeps loosening up so I'm hoping that'll improve over time.

2007 BMW R1200GS 41 MPG from a rough calculation

2005 Citroen Berlingo 35.7 MPG and I love every one of them! My favourite four wheeled side kick ever!


----------



## myles

Subaru Impreza WRX (300bhp) 20 mpg at the moment. Boo hoo.


----------



## e32chris

25mpg 4 litre v8 286bhp 7 series:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

48mpg on way to heathrow airport yesterday


----------



## robertdon777

e32chris said:


> 25mpg 4 litre v8 286bhp 7 series:thumb:


Thats good, I still fancy a e39 4.4 V8. My old e36 323i Sport Tourer would only do 25mpg and about 34mpg on a good run.

Octavia VRS (2.0 TFSi Petrol) is doing 32.8mpg average and usually an easy 42mpg on a good run (100 miles)

No matter how you drive the Octavia it never seems to go under 30mpg, which is amazing considering the size of it.


----------



## Guest

Getting just over 54mpg in our 2L diesel S-Max. This is mostly from my 12 mile journey to work (and back) each day. I reckon the average could be 5-10mpg better if the journeys were longer.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Coops said:


> ^^ Cruise control at 60 Nick - that's the way to go.
> 
> Good figures though from such a big car - must try that approach with my Superb and see what results I get.


Yeah baby....get to your destination all relaxed and calm!

You still at Xerox mate??


----------



## prolfe

55-60 seems to be the norm, 55 being the average. A late arrival for an appraisal meant I had to slum it with the lorries the other week and achieved a staggering 72 over 60odd miles.

This is in my 2010 Octy vRS diesel.


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream

48-50mpg Mondeo TDCI ST on distance, city never under 36 mpg.
Winter tyres give approx a 2% more fuel usage


----------



## S63

This is a well timed thread for me now that my finances have drastically changed and no longer fill up without a second thought. Taken a few measures which have resulted in a better mpg but have noticed in colder weather a slightly lower mpg.


----------



## Coops

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah baby....get to your destination all relaxed and calm!
> 
> You still at Xerox mate??


Tried it this morning but could only manage ~59mpg, saying that engine is only 1 week old :lol:

Still with Xerox although in Daventry now and not Hemel :thumb: Working on iOn business rather than mainstream Xerox, all going well though.

Gather you still in Uxbridge.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Coops said:


> Tried it this morning but could only manage ~59mpg, saying that engine is only 1 week old :lol:
> 
> Still with Xerox although in Daventry now and not Hemel :thumb: Working on iOn business rather than mainstream Xerox, all going well though.
> 
> Gather you still in Uxbridge.


Oh mate you wont see mega MPG till its run in the A6 has now just done 28k i couldnt hit 60s untill it had at least 10-15k on the clock.

Yep I am based out of UXB now, my new PSG Product Manager Job for the MEA part of Xerox is going well


----------



## Richf

Some unbelievable figures coming out of some peoples cars , putting too much faith in the on-board computers I think

My Octavia VRS diesel is doing 42mpg based on fill to fill 

Last tank my Evo did 26mpg " " " 

Our Superb Mk2 CR 170 is doing 44mpg " " " 

Never had over 50mpg on our Skoda's on fill to fill despite seeing regular trips of over 50mpg and even 60mpg once on the mfd


----------



## dazzercx

Average around 50mpg in the Audi. Fill to fill - I ignore the on board computer which has a mind of its own.


----------



## Phoenix69

It's massively influenced by people's driving styles, and the types of route and also the length of journey. 

I get 42 out of a ttrs over a 50 mile commute... But after 10 miles of the same route it's probably only got 32mpg for example. 

If I don't keep it under 65mph there's no chance of 40+. 

I don't travel much over this as the m62/m60 is a mare in rush hour. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobssignum

Recently took my K&N air filter out of the car to give it a clean and replaced it with the OEM one fuel consumption went up from 41,5 avg to todays return of 45 mpg and that was on a 50 mile return journey Half A roads half motorway


----------



## Phoenix69

I've heard mixed reports of those air filters. Made my old Astra coupes 1.8 smoother though when I had it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

So much less than 20 it pains me to have a look, I just drive them till they need some fuel and fill them up.


----------



## Nath

My old beemer 318d was averaging 51.6, my new car Santa fe is averaging 31.1


----------



## Ross

Managed to get nearly 27 MPG out of the Spec B cruising at 60 mph:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Well after filling the A6 up tonight as the fuel low warning came up on the M3 (motorway) I got 681 miles out of the tank and by the way it still had a 65 miles showing in the range computer.

I keep the 2nd Ave MPG trip for each tank....so the car reported the average MPG for this tank was 51.3mpg not bad for a mixture of driving and a spirited drive back from Woking on Saturday AM.

So I worked out the actual MPG using a great free app on my iPhone...and the figure back is 50mpg so the onborad computer is pretty damn accurate to be honest.

Oh and this was all on Sainsbury's fuel to which quite frankly shocked the crap out of me!


----------



## NickP

nick_mcuk said:


> Well after filling up tonight as the fuel low warning came up on the M3 I got 681 miles out of the tank and by the way it still had a 65 miles showing in the range computer.


That's good going for an M3


----------



## nick_mcuk

NickP said:


> That's good going for an M3


Smart ****!!


----------



## Ross

25 MPG mixed driving from the B.


----------



## JJ_

25 mpg roughly


----------



## SarahAnn

Hyundai i30 - 55 mpg yippee
Freelander2 - 35 mpg boo hoo


----------



## nick_mcuk

That aint bad out of s FreeLander Sarah....


----------



## SarahAnn

nick_mcuk said:


> That aint bad out of s FreeLander Sarah....


Hi Nick
It was showing 32 mpg when i bought it but ive tried to get the mpg up with a light right foot and seems to be working  Havent driven it much so might improve further hopefully as i drive it more and it averages out


----------



## corradophil

Stage 2 Mk4 Golf 1.8t 31mpg.
Mildly modded 2.016v Corrado about 30mpg.

The Golf does alot better on a decent run.


----------



## DiscoTD5

A4 1.8t Avant 190 29-30 mpg.
Polo 1.6 TDI 62 mpg.
Disco Td5 29 mpg.


----------



## Alzak

leon 2.0tdi FR around 37mpg


----------



## Ross

Doing a few runs taking it easy and I am getting 25.5 MPG working out with miles divided by how much petrol I put in.


----------



## dubber

Ross said:


> Doing a few runs taking it easy and I am getting 25.5 MPG working out with miles divided by how much petrol I put in.


Have you not got a fuel computer Ross ?


----------



## Ross

dubber said:


> Have you not got a fuel computer Ross ?


Yip and its very accurate but thats the Japanese for you:lol:


----------



## dubber

I've just done a 320 mile round trip and averaged 32 mpg in a seat Leon cupra r r running stage 2


----------



## Grizzle

Motorway runs easily 40mpg, Town can see as low as 17mpg .


----------



## deanquartermain

I get 40.6mpg in a 2008 MINI Cooper

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.324483,-1.106786


----------



## Ross

New plugs and oil seem to have helped a far bit adding a good 2 or 3 MPG.


----------



## Ryan_W

135i - 25mpg
G55 - 8mpg
S3 - 26mpg
Phantom - 15mpg
Range - 24mpg
730d - 36mpg


----------



## dubber

Ryan_W said:


> 135i - 25mpg
> G55 - 8mpg
> S3 - 26mpg
> Phantom - 15mpg
> Range - 24mpg
> 730d - 36mpg


Jesus that's one top collection there pal


----------



## Ryan_W

The California would regularly see over 30mpg on a cruise! Fantastic car. 190mph+ and 30+mpg gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## clarkey1269

vw bora 130 tdi


----------



## PugIain

Leaving it running to defrost it (not filled it up since end of Nov)
outside work on a morning has meant the mpg on this tank over 420 is 44mpg.
Bugger.


----------



## Jace

Most weeks I can hit 350 miles from a tank of super, & with a 37ltr tank it works out +/- 42mpg :thumb:


----------



## bildo

Averaging 19.1mpg since I filled up my E46 M3 on V-Power, 95% of my driving is on normal roads though, rarely hit motorways or arterials to get better sadly!

Did get an average of 29mpg when I drove it back from Scotland though!


----------



## Techgeek

2.2 diesel x-trail averaging 36 mpg mostly short journeys atm seen 42 on relaxed motorway runs worst was 29 with ladders on the roof
2.0 diesel vx insignia 32 with ladders on never seen above 40 but i think it has issues all the hired ones ive had i could get 40-50 mpg.


----------



## Top Dog

21mpg 
V-Power 350bhp Cupra K1 mostly driven on normal roads though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Mine is normally around 30MPG if I'm being sensible.


----------



## nick.s

According to my OBC, when I did a 610 mile round trip down motorways before Christmas, my Vec C CDTi returned 61.9mpg.....take a pinch of salt with that and say mid to high 50's.


----------



## Ross

Struggling to get 23 MPG,I would not care so much if it was not nearly £1.50 a liter


----------



## The Cueball

16.1 mpg on the motorway... 


:driver:


----------



## Trip tdi

Mines giving me 35mpg recently for diesel, don't know why, but i don't drive the car much, and that's a steady foot, not going over 60 mph on the motorway.


----------



## Ross

I can only get mid 20's when driving at 50 with no AC on:lol:


----------



## amiller

still getting an indicated 31mpg which is pretty good as i dont hang around. works out at about 20p a mile!


----------



## RedUntilDead

10l/100km in my little pinin











its about 23mpg. Bought it because it was supposed to do about 35mpg!!


----------



## mark1

19.2 mpg average mondeo st200 slightly modded lol


----------



## Dannbodge

My last tank got me 58.2mpg
Drove at 55 for the whole tank

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## millns84

Dannbodge said:


> My last tank got me 58.2mpg
> Drove at 55 for the whole tank
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


Must have been tricky getting off the forecourt at that speed :lol:


----------



## vickky453

29mpg 03 astra GSi Turbo


----------



## horico

15.4mpg to and from work....25.4mpg average since purchase!

E46 M3 Vert.


----------



## impster

A rather poor 47.8mpg if my in car display is to be believed. It'a a Peugeot 406 HDi 2.0.

My old Audi would do closer to 55mpg+.


----------



## tom-coupe

about 24mpg in my celica lol.


----------



## mr cooper

72.9 mpg maybe slightly less if i use veg oil.


----------



## BrummyPete

Golf 1.6 FSI, around town 36.0 - 37.5 and on a run have managed 44.7, this was done by filling up and checking the fuel I had used and not using the slightly optimistic trip computer


----------



## s2kpaul

An avergae 38mpg i the alfa derv


----------



## Steve Burnett

Merc ML320 about 19/20 in town.

Used to have an RX7 and on a good day I could get it down to about 10!


----------



## stolt

in this.... hmm about 9around town in sport mode. on a run to work about 20-25mpg.


----------



## TRN Ent

32 on last tank, alot of short runs.
MR2 Mk1


----------



## Paintmaster1982

on last tank 58 mpg 1995 mk3 golf 1.9 non turbo


----------



## Paintmaster1982

which is for sale


----------



## Grizzle

Sitting at 70mph not to shabby for touching 270hp


----------



## bigmc

Grizzle said:


> Sitting at 70mph not to shabby for touching 270hp


Stop it you! I'm trying hard to talk myself out of getting one, what are you getting about the houses??


----------



## Grizzle

bigmc said:


> Stop it you! I'm trying hard to talk myself out of getting one, what are you getting about the houses??




easily 30mpg but i think thats a combo of a fairly decent modern engine (like most cars have these days) and running Tesco 99,

I cant believe how much certainly the TFSI doesnt like normal 95, its not as if it runs like a bag of spanners far from it but its sharper and more responsive on super unleaded.

Not sure on the newer TSI engine how much of a difference 95 and 99 are.

Go for it you only live once...and these days it seems to be for a short time


----------



## Dave11

Im getting about 23mpg around town in my Golf Edition 35.
I did expect it to be a bit better. My 25th Anniversary would get 28 to 30. Looking forward to going on a long jouney with the Edition 35 to see what its like!


----------



## carrera2s

My daily astra 1.7dti avg 68mpg!:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Celica, approx 36 combined.


----------



## puppag

I get around 17 - 18 in my rangey 4.4v8 petrol!! good job i use a van during the week.


----------



## DrDax

Up to 60mpg from 1.6d fiesta
Between 5-13 MPG out of my roushcharged mustang 4.6 l v8 500hp (not the daily driver) lol 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Shortie

30-32mpg in BMW 320i (170 M Sport) - Auto


----------



## T.D.K

32.9MPG from my Astra GTC 1.4T petrol.

Quite disappointed but it's been rising ever since I picked it up on Saturday and I hope it at least does 40MPG.


----------



## brobbo

around 34mpg if i drive sensibly with the odd blast
40-45mpg on a run
1.6T Corsa VXR


----------



## Ninja59

Around 48/49  and I don't drive like miss daisy  

The d2 though is doing at least 50 + though ;( 


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

End of thread, I win.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Down hill in neutral haha i did the same thing in my old golf gti in leeds. got 99.9 mpg haha i notice you have a full tank and your trip comp says 179 miles is that what you get to a tank?? lol


----------



## Shiny

I've just worked mine out at about 18/19 mpg. Mainly short journeys and too much vtec.

No wonder i seem to always be at the Shell garage.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Down hill in neutral haha i did the same thing in my old golf gti in leeds. got 99.9 mpg haha i notice you have a full tank and your trip comp says 179 miles is that what you get to a tank?? lol


Lol think again. This was just over an hour's driving on my 45 mile commute:










The car is an Octavia Greenline. I've done 179 miles from full and that's where the needle is so far. Range shows 830 miles left :thumb: In reality I'll see about 800 miles to the tank, not the 1000 it thinks.

Oh the beauty of chilled out driving and watching the needle staying still :lol:


----------



## Cngarrod

18.8 in the 4.2 XK8, less with the roof off 

Mange to get up to 22 on a run though, but not so much abuse of the loud pedal then!


----------



## TheGooner84

showing 47.8 over the last 1500.
hell of a better than the 28.5 the bora was getting


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Lol think again. This was just over an hour's driving on my 45 mile commute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car is an Octavia Greenline. I've done 179 miles from full and that's where the needle is so far. Range shows 830 miles left :thumb: In reality I'll see about 800 miles to the tank, not the 1000 it thinks.
> 
> Oh the beauty of chilled out driving and watching the needle staying still :lol:


that is absolutely mental mpg. How much is it to fill the tank at current prices? my 17 year old golf has 82k on the clock and ive had over 680 miles to a tank of 49 ltrs once on a road trip.


----------



## Grizzle

find it hard to believe its a true 92mpg though.

Bet its gutless on the motorway though.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Grizzle said:


> find it hard to believe its a true 92mpg though.
> 
> Bet its gutless on the motorway though.


No it wont be 92, my last fill I had an indicated 78mpg average over 600 miles, it worked out to be 76.3 in proper maths so it's not as far off as some would think.

Honestly, it's not that bad. I had a Fab VRS beforehand and the 1.6 isn't much slower. Overtaking is a slightly longer process, but I really was surprised, it does have a nice little pull to it. Don't get me wrong, it isn't 270bhp, but it certainly isn't underhwelming.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Paintmaster1982 said:


> that is absolutely mental mpg. How much is it to fill the tank at current prices? my 17 year old golf has 82k on the clock and ive had over 680 miles to a tank of 49 ltrs once on a road trip.


It's a 55 litre tank, same as the modern golfs :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Lee.GTi180 said:


> No it wont be 92, my last fill I had an indicated 78mpg average over 600 miles, it worked out to be 76.3 in proper maths so it's not as far off as some would think.
> 
> Honestly, it's not that bad. I had a Fab VRS beforehand and the 1.6 isn't much slower. Overtaking is a slightly longer process, but I really was surprised, it does have a nice little pull to it. Don't get me wrong, it isn't 270bhp, but it certainly isn't underhwelming.


Cant be worse than the Roomster car i had for 2 days....

1.2TSI....89hp!!! You had to plan your overtake 10 mins before lmao was brutal.


----------



## alipman

Lee.GTi180 said:


> No it wont be 92, my last fill I had an indicated 78mpg average over 600 miles, it worked out to be 76.3 in proper maths so it's not as far off as some would think.
> 
> Honestly, it's not that bad. I had a Fab VRS beforehand and the 1.6 isn't much slower. Overtaking is a slightly longer process, but I really was surprised, it does have a nice little pull to it. Don't get me wrong, it isn't 270bhp, but it certainly isn't underhwelming.


That is incredible. Even when you worked out using proper maths its enormous.

Mine is about 46-7 on a motorway run, at 80 though with a family of four and luggage. Mk3 mondeo 2.0 TDCI.
I have never got a massive amount of mpg.
I am resigned to it though....

Next car MUST be better.....


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Grizzle said:


> Cant be worse than the Roomster car i had for 2 days....
> 
> 1.2TSI....89hp!!! You had to plan your overtake 10 mins before lmao was brutal.


Ahh don't say that, I'm having one in a couple of weeks (Octavia wheel well absolutely full of water, took 6 litres out!!!) for a few days. Will be pulling my hair out by the time I have to take the bugger back. Thing is, the Octy is only 105bhp, but 184 lbs/ft so the torque is fairly decent.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

alipman said:


> That is incredible. Even when you worked out using proper maths its enormous.
> 
> Mine is about 46-7 on a motorway run, at 80 though with a family of four and luggage. Mk3 mondeo 2.0 TDCI.
> I have never got a massive amount of mpg.
> I am resigned to it though....
> 
> Next car MUST be better.....


It's not to shabby is it?! When driven hard it does slip, but the tank average will go from 75 to 65-70mpg. Coupled to the fact it's only £30 to tax I honestly cannot fault it. And the new Greenlines (I've got a 1, the 2 is much better as it has the stop start, brake energy recovery thingy and even more economical engine) are around 10 mpg better than mine and free tax :doublesho


----------



## Ross

Around the 25/26 MPG now.


----------



## Shiny

Lee.GTi180 said:


> (Octavia wheel well absolutely full of water, took 6 litres out!!!)


I'm suffering the same, i was carrying a swimming pool around with me. I've had the rear lights off and they are all dry and the boot seals all look good, i just know it will be a nightmare to find where it is coming from.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Shiny said:


> I'm suffering the same, i was carrying a swimming pool around with me. I've had the rear lights off and they are all dry and the boot seals all look good, i just know it will be a nightmare to find where it is coming from.


Luckily mine's going to Skoda for a 'known fix' so if mine get's sorted I'll let you know what it was!

I have read though, if you look at the boot seals, all of the little holes punched in them to let air escape when compressed are facing upwards, and that water gets in the seal and can't get back out. I've heard of a few people cutting two little holes in the middle of the boot seal, underneath (opposite to the ones on top) and that this allows water to drain out naturally. Could be worth a look if your out of warranty?

Edit: At the time of removing the water, 90% of it was ice, made it a bit easier to pick it out in big lumps rather than bailing out! Every cloud and all that!


----------



## Jai

Trip computer reads average 37.5 mpg at the moment  not great!

Car is a Toyota Auris 1.33


----------



## pee

Curently 32mpg from my fabia vrs :driver:


----------



## rob_vrs

Fabia vrs average around town 32mpg just done a 230mile trip to portsmouth averaged 44mpg


----------



## A210 AMG

Just back from a trip[ to the Alps

Car loaded with a roof box, boot full, two kids etc etc and from Dover to Chester it did 43mpg.

Given the size / performance thats pretty good? its a 3.2d Auto


----------



## anthonyh90

only my 23 mile commute to work this morning the Fabia vRS (mk1 - diesel) showed 62.1 mpg. normally i average between 45-55


----------



## DetailedClean

about 22mpg

although I do drive a little spirited :


----------



## PaulaJayne

About 20 - lots of short trips


----------



## Guest

31.1 mpg in my fiesta st


----------



## djdan

8 Tina like a drink, although i have seen 24 at 69mph on the motorway


----------



## Tom_the_great

i have a 1.8 TDCI ford focus currently get upwards of 45mpg


----------



## alexjb

39 in the Cooper
56 in the 1.6D Mazda 3


----------



## Naddy37

-Kev- said:


> 48mpg on way to heathrow airport yesterday


Pffft, if I got that on a trip to Heathrow, a trip I do almost everyday x 2+, I'd chuck the e250 back at the dealership.


----------



## MK1Campaign

50.8 (200bhp 307ibft MK4 Golf TDI 150)


----------



## Prism Detailing

32mpg on the motorway in my VW Passat 2.8 V6 Syncro


----------



## Stewerty

48 doing mixed driving in a 2.0 TDi A4


----------



## insanejim69

18.6MPG ...... all town driving. Insignia Turbo

on the motorway at 70mph ..... it returns 40MPG though.

James


----------



## Sparky160

54 in the megane 1.5dci
36 or so in the Leon 2.0 140BHP


----------



## Ric

8-15 depending how heavy the foot is,

35+ on a motorway run though.


----------



## PugIain

On this tank after some hardcore hypermiling..67.1


----------



## Dannbodge

I got a 60.1 from my last tank.
Drove at around 50mph and never went above 2krpm


----------



## Ross

23 due to my heavy right foot:lol:


----------



## dreamtheater

I drive a round trip of 90 miles per day. I keep my car on the motorway at 60mph and the OBC tells me 67mpg but on a brim to brim fill up, and work it out I get a true 60mpg.


----------



## pxr5

6 month average of 45mpg in a 2010 A6 CR diesel 2.0


----------



## mrbloke

23.4 at the mo


----------



## John757

From my last tank I managed 54mpg after working it out manually. 428 miles out of £54.81 of Diesel.


----------



## alfajim

usually about 30mpg. that's mainly razzing to and from work, which is only 6miles each way.


----------



## davidc1987

22mpg


----------



## Crash Master

Long run on motorway 27mpg&#55357;&#56842;
Busy motorway 23mpg&#55357;&#56883;
Around town 15mpg&#55357;&#56869;
Booting it 12mpg&#55357;&#56384;


----------



## wildwash

my average is 30.58 and my best is 34.23 mpg in the truck


----------



## WP-UK

28.8 at the moment, can't seem to get more than 30 but when I floor it it touches about 25

They are the average figures


----------



## WASH MY RIDE

53 plate 1.6 Cooper s 29 mpg & 51 plate 4.4i X5 16 mpg


----------



## carrera2s

VtosportX 3.0 diesel 57 plate 25mpg, Astra 1.7DTI 02 plate 68mpg:thumb:


----------



## phil_GT

2003 corsa with FSH
1.4 16v (lightly driven)

town 29mpg
longer trips (50 mile round) 39

not sure on motorway driving or coastal runs as not yet done them


----------



## Alzak

After recall injector change


-Motorway 58Mpg-55Mpg

-Town 41Mpg-44Mpg


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

Focus (01 - 1.8 TDdi)

Average - 45mpg

To and from work - 47mpg

Long run 52mpg

(All figures done with a calculator as i don't have a fancy trip computer)

VW T4 (1.9td)

well on v.dodgy maths about 39mpg - but it is an empty van so, but im not unhappy with that as i was expecting 30 max.

Mini Clubman Estate (1980 998cc)

Well it empties the tank and my wallet fast enough when i use it - its not really my car but im insure to use it (named driver as i use it less than once a month) so i dont really car :thumb:


----------



## james2788

51mpg Astra sri 1.9 cdti 150bhp, driving like a granny mind


----------



## dreamtheater

Just filled up this morning. Covered 492 miles this week, and 35.44 litres of diesel. Works out at 63mpg!!! Have changed from Texaco to Jet for the next 4 weeks to see what the mpg is like.


Driving a MK3 Clio 105bhp


----------



## callum2000

between 19-21


----------



## SteveTDCi

47mpg out of the pug- 206 1.4.1999


----------



## Russ and his BM

Octavia 1.9 tdi, 2008, 25,000 miles per year, 52.2 showing on the long term average, best I have seen is 65 mpg on a trip. Tyre pressures make a big difference (10% easy).


----------



## Demetrios72

BMW 320i 25.2mpg


----------



## silverback

520d and getting 36.2mpg at the min.


----------



## alipman

Drive down to Essex and Colchester.

480 miles at 48.8 mpg.
That's with 4 people and boot full to load liner.
Mondeo 2.0 tdci 2003 estate.

That's the best I got.



70 mph average+10. Shush......


----------



## shane_ctr

I was getting 19mpg in the scooby on average and just before I sold it I done a sprited b road blast and saw 8mpg lol


----------



## deano_uk

2010 BMW F10 520D
Getting 48.7 from around 500 miles per week 70% Motorway 30%A roads.


----------



## dreamtheater

61.8mpg from last weeks driving. A few short journeys covered as well as my usual 90 mile per day travel to work.


----------



## dew1911

Averaging about 33.9 from the D5 on V-Power.


----------



## Hercs74

52.6 around town and 62.5 on dual carriageways on a BMW F20 1 series 118 d. Not been on motorways yet.. I use shell v power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nige SRI

73mpg on motorway over 400 miles


Usually get around 57 ish combined town and motorway


or early 40's if I'm feeling minted


----------



## Aucky

32mpg

Should increase a bit in the warm weather


----------



## kallum_m

26mpg


----------



## Ross

21 been having too much fun:driver:


----------



## avit88

37mpg normally
44mpg if im careful

petrol 1.6


----------



## Ninja59

48.69mpg on the last tank of v-power....


----------



## sirkuk

50-53mpg usually.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58

49mpg


----------



## Coops

Average of 46 mpg over 18,000 miles, 36 fuel ups, with a best of 49.8 mpg (all tank to tank).

That's in the Superb (2.0 TDi CR) - that's away for a week, so driving a 3.0 TDi Audi A4 which is returning significantly less!


----------



## -J-

Managed 43.9mpg @ average of 63.5mph on my drive from Watford to Donington on Sunday. 

2.0 petrol


----------



## .Z.R.

51.1 mpg atm.


----------



## Grawschbags

About 25 mpg. That's doing about 6000 miles a year in a Golf GTI Edition 30.


----------



## carl123uk

in my astra mk5 1.9 diesel i get 55+ on motorway at 70mph and around 35/40 around town


----------



## alipman

Coops said:


> Average of 46 mpg over 18,000 miles, 36 fuel ups, with a best of 49.8 mpg (all tank to tank).
> 
> That's in the Superb (2.0 TDi CR) - that's away for a week, so driving a 3.0 TDi Audi A4 which is returning significantly less!


Not with biggles driving it it won't!
Any good?


----------



## keechy

29.4 over 600 miles... Mixture of A but mostly B roads.


----------



## alipman

Mondeo 2.0 03 plate doing about 40 on drive to work, 12 miles of mainly a roads and some of Leicester city centre.
Or 46-49 on motorway at 80.

Got a 2.0 tdci galaxy so will see how that's stacking up in a week or two.


----------



## turbanator

17.9, I've got lead in my boots


----------



## Krash

29 on the van (2.4 tdci 115 transit xlwb)
and about 45 from my ibiza sr


----------



## mrbubba

Between 26 and 29 MPG in my mk2 Leon Cupra, just slightly less than my Skoda did 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millns84

55.6mpg - 1.2 Panda


----------



## nitro_uk

12-20mpg. Evo 8


----------



## Defined Reflections

I average 36mpg in my transit van,lots more on a run.

6 gears seem to keep the revs nice and low.


----------



## PugIain

So far lardy hasnt dipped below 50mpg mixed.Highest 67


----------



## Marky-G-66

20-25mpg


----------



## TubbyTwo

Last check from full tank to empty, 21mpg 

Supra TT.


----------



## Gingerbug224

26 ish from edition 30 golf gti, 48 from '72 1200 beetle.


----------



## Aucky

33mpg in the Clio as an average. 40+ is possible though.


----------



## Coops

alipman said:


> Not with biggles driving it it won't!
> 
> Any good?


Ha yeah!!

Interior and space total backward step from Superb but engine is sweet! 7 speed S Tronic thingy is good, power and torque from the 240 odd horses makes for a very quick machine.

Obviously handling is quite good too thanks to the quatrro system.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc

38-40 in my Corsa 1.2 - it sits at around 3.1k rpm when I'm doing 60 in fifth, a sixth gear is definetly needed


----------



## Ross

The Legacy has burnt half a tank in 112 miles but it was a very entertaining 112 miles


----------



## TurnipLicker

My A6 has an average of 38.9, It spends most of its life around town, stopping constantly at traffic lights, so 38.9 isn't that bad. On a long run, she'll give 50+ MPG all day long.

My Seat on the other hand, does similar journeys, and i'm lucky to see 25mpg, and on the motorway, i'd be hard pressed to match the in town MPG of my A6.


----------



## Ric

7.3mpg in my s5, but it was fun.


----------



## Wisey

Mk4 Golf GTI 1.8T 150 bhp

Have averaged 38.46 mpg over the last 2926 miles :thumb:

Just sticking to 60-70 mph on the motorway and using the gear to slow down etc. 
Also do a good bit of back road driving with a fair few over takes etc as well.


----------



## gex23

RenaultSport Clio 197 - 27.1 MPG.


----------



## Jonny2400

61.7mpg  from my 2012 BMW 320ed 163bhp and 0 -60 7.9 secs got to love them Germans


----------



## Trip tdi

Driving back to the garage and back, I Achieved 51 mpg on average, some country lane driving as well.


----------



## Turkleton

28MPG from my Mini 
It's a nice and fun drive though so what, It's only money :lol:


----------



## gex23

Turkleton said:


> 28MPG from my Mini
> It's a nice and fun drive though so what, It's only money :lol:


Exactly. Give me RPM over MPG anyday .


----------



## alexj

25 or 15 in sports mode !

Pick up new deisel on Friday hope to double that !


----------



## carrera2s

New runaround, 2002 Astra 1.7dti estate best yet 648 miles to 48 ltrs:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Back up to 27 MPG driving carefully:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Getting just under 56 mpg in my pug 2.0 hdi 110 estate. That's not been carefull either


----------



## dew1911

38-40 lately now I've been doing a few longer runs.


----------



## tmitch45

30mpg on my daily drive of 13 miles eachway town driving and some duel carrageway. The car is a mondeo titanium X sport 2.0 ecoboost.


----------



## cmillsjoe

43.1 saab 9-3 1.9 150bhp but i am not going long distance at one 10 miles max at any 1 time


----------



## buck-egit

32.4 on a 70 mile round trip 80% Duel carriageway 

Saab 2.0T HOT


----------



## Naranto

Keeping with the SAAB theme.

From a trip back in November 'Travelling to a meeting on Saturday, up the M5 towards Gloucester at a steady 55-60mph I looked down at my mpg. Almost diesel mpg (yes it reads 51.6mpg). Not sure if the replacement turbo which had been just fittd by JamSAAB should make a difference but either way it's not bad for a 14 year 'old bus' 2.3 fpt'


----------



## TubbyTwo

Last tankfull on the supra lasted me a shade over 270 miles, not bad for 70L


----------



## Trifle

34mpg around town
39-40mpg Avg
44-46mpg motorway

330d Auto, decat, EGR bypass unmapped

Should improve 2-3mpg once mapped up


----------



## Hardsworth

59.5 focus tdci


----------



## .Z.R.

Cars just been in for it's major service and today it's returning 65mpg!! 

15mpg better than before the service  happy days.


----------



## millns84

56.7mpg in the Panda now having done a bit of country lane driving today. :thumb:


----------



## Baptist

13.3 mpg


----------



## Phil H

58.2, Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 TDCI
45.1 Peugeot Partner Van 2.0 HDI
37.0 Yamaha R1


----------



## Ross

25.5 Mpg


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Mondeo 2.0 03 plate doing about 40 on drive to work, 12 miles of mainly a roads and some of Leicester city centre.
> Or 46-49 on motorway at 80.
> 
> Got a 2.0 tdci galaxy so will see how that's stacking up in a week or two.


Ok, according to trip computer to the Galaxy, 45 mpg for just over 300 miles to Essex and back.
Not bad for a big car.


----------



## Alex_225

Well we've been using my Clio 172 for the last few weeks for the daily drive and it's been showing 31-32mpg so about 350 miles to a tank although I top it up weekly. 

Not bad for such a quick little thing.


----------



## pxr5

45.5 average in a MY2010 A6 2.0 tdi manual


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

22.3mpg - 2.0T 400bhp Evo IX


----------



## millns84

57mpg now in a 1.2 Panda, just keeps getting better as the engine wears in :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

64.1 on the way back from Worcester to Chester last night, 4 up + 100l of water in the boot, not bad for a ~200bhp diesel family bus


----------



## Derekh929

Just did 638 miles from Scotland down to Goodwood and 12 gallon tank approx in e90 330 d to me that is outstanding for 6 cylinder 231bhp took easy


----------



## stuart.cameron

35mpg in my Polo GTI


----------



## Top Dog

carbonangel said:


> 7.3mpg in my s5, but it was fun.


Thats really low, i thought i was hard pressed at 22mpg in my Cupra K1. Dont tell me its your daily driver...lol.


----------



## Elliott19864

50mpg Astra 1.9 cdti 120.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Not that I actually care, but after replacing the O2 sensor and spark plugs, I have actually gained some 2mpg. So that takes it to 23 

not bad for a daily driver.


----------



## GAZLOZ

30 mpg, Astra 1.8 sri.

Mainly stuck in traffic though


----------



## Kiashuma

35.8 in my Hyundai Santa Fe 2.0 cdx td, my Kia, no idea but would think 30 if i am lucky!


----------



## PugIain

Low 50s every tank. Apart from when it gets to stretch its legs and I refrain from spanking it. Then it does top 50s low 60s.
This is from an MY FDM ( insert any other silly thing you want) 407 X-Line 2.0 HDi 05.


----------



## robgooch

38 in my 172. 10 mile or longer journeys at a time on clear a roads. Never use it for around town that's what the mrs' car is for.


----------



## rainifa

20.9 long term average:devil:


----------



## Flair

Between 8-12 MPG Land Rover Discovery V8


----------



## bigmc

49.6 running around the houses in a TDCi Focus.


----------



## Trip tdi

Got 48 mpg on mine today, which is a surprise, normally get around in the 30's normally.


----------



## Stevesuds

Did Lowie to Hadleigh including the A12 at 70mph and got 71mpg in our new VW Up!


----------



## jcf1966

2012 Jaguar XF 3.0 Premium Lux. A whopping 53.2. Yes 53.2 it is all about being smooth.

James


----------



## TarkMalbot

2012 Renaultsport Megane 265.
2.0 Turbo Petrol 265 bhp.
Usually just under 30mpg.
33mpg on a 70mph run on the motorway.
27mpg round town.
Track day.... About 10mpg!
Never ever even get close to the 35mpg Average the book says!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarkMalbot

2011 VW Touareg. 3.0 V6 TDI Bluemotion.

Over 14,000 miles we are getting 30mpg.

Up to 36mpg on a motorway run.
Seen up to 40mpg on a steady A road but nowhere near the 40mpg Average VW state!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave955

35mpg in my 57 vectra 1.8 sri And my cav about 15 mpg


----------



## Geetarman

23ish round town and 33ish on motorways, ST220 3.0 V6 petrol. 

Painful but worth it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertdon777

Jonny2400 said:


> 61.7mpg  from my 2012 BMW 320ed 163bhp and 0 -60 7.9 secs got to love them Germans


Not at the same time:thumb:

The 318d ED model I use isn't even getting 50mpg, you must drive careful and if you say you don't all your journey's must be downhill:thumb:


----------



## R5 MEE

motorway 64mpg A,B roads and a heavy right foot 47mpg. Remapped golf diesel


----------



## Russ and his BM

Recently managed 74.6 mpg when trying to stretch out the existing fuel and wasn't sure if I was going to make it to the garage. Almost obsessive amounts of attention paid to reading the road ahead, light throttle usage (general drift back of the throttle to drop the instantaneous consumption), early up change etc etc. All the tricks employed, bloody hard work, glad I don't have to drive like that every day! As an experiment though, I don't think I'll be able to beat that figure. I average 54 in normal daily use. Skoda Octavia, 1.9 tdi.


----------



## Alzak

M6 roadworks so sitting 50 in traffic I menage to get


----------



## cbr6fs




----------



## Kerr

I average overall 28MPG with my BMW 335i.

At motorway speeds(cough) it will do 35MPG all day, but I'm sure at sensible speeds 40MPG could be squeezed.

However I don't care. I bought my car to drive and I will drive the thing like I see fit. Trying to squeeze an extra few miles out the tank isn't for me.

Some of the claims in this thread are pretty laughable. Recorded on a 10mile stretch of road where it was all downhill it seems.

The pissing contest used to be how fast your car was. Now it seems it is how many MPGs can you achieve. 

This country is getting boring.:lol:


----------



## PugIain

Trip tdi said:


> Got 48 mpg on mine today, which is a surprise, normally get around in the 30's normally.


Has it finally started behaving Trip?


----------



## Phil H

Now getting 65mpg on the Fiesta 1.6 TDCI


----------



## Ross

21.7 MPG I blame the Hayward and Scott exhausts


----------



## Guest

Averaging 65mpg both motorway and town


----------



## Rob74

Galaxy 2.0tdci power shift (auto) 
I get about 38/40 day to day (country rds mostly)45+ on motorway (not that I do much) but it drops to 28/30 with the caravan on 
Over all I think this is good but I did have a 2.8shogun auto before and that did 30max day to day and 22max with caravan on lol

Rob


----------



## Perfezione

1.6 CR tdi Caddy
6000 miles 

Brim to brim got 730 miles to the last tank. Which is a 57mpg average.


----------



## Alex_225

The Clio 172 seems to be going up!! 

Took a steady drive to Bristol so 65-70mph down the M4 and it was showing 43mpg. It's now showing 37mpg for the rest of last week.


----------



## Lowiepete

My 2L Petrol Turbo on the Laguna Coupe will return about 29mpg around town,
which I think is fantastic, considering I could never get more than 23 or 24 out
of the 1.4L R5GTT. On a run, I don't usually get more than about 33.5mpg,
though a recent 200 mile + trip to Southampton showed a 37 mpg out and
35.5 mpg back which probably shows the engine is now run in. Car is 3.5yrs
old and has less than 20K on the clock.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Alex_225

Lowiepete said:


> My 2L Petrol Turbo on the Laguna Coupe will return about 29mpg around town,


What's the power from that engine mate? As you probably know I'm a Renault fan.

Just considering what 'family' car to get next year and the Laguna Coupe is a stunning looking car. Is it any good space wise?

I just don't want something mundane and boring to look at and the Laguna is a tasty looking car that I'd consider. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete

Alex_225 said:


> What's the power from that engine mate? As you probably know I'm a Renault fan.


205bhp - if you get it re-mapped they reckon on nearly 260... However, it
doesn't need it!


Alex_225 said:


> Just considering what 'family' car to get next year and the Laguna Coupe is a stunning looking car. Is it any good space wise?


It isn't in any way a "family car" - seats in the back are comfortable, but not
much leg or headroom. It isn't a hatchback, though rear seats can be folded
down. Boot is enormous, though a huge chunk is taken by the Bose gear 
under the rear parcel shelf. Rear window is PITA to clean on the inside!


Alex_225 said:


> I just don't want something mundane and boring to
> look at and the Laguna is a tasty looking car that I'd consider. :thumb:


Well, mundane it certainly isn't, though the colour range of silvers, grey, black
etc are totally boring! If I were buying again, I'd go for the red. There were
only 120 of the GT Turbo cars imported, so it's very rare! They are still being
made for the continental market, though no longer being built for the UK 

I'd not bother with the standard car because the toys on the GT are fab - 
4whl steering is great though it takes a bit of getting used to. The Bose sound
system is amazing! You can specify to the N'th degree just where in the car 
you want the sound to come from. You can make it sound like you're wearing 
earphones, though of course, you aren't...

I've had some really good cars in the Renault range, my previous favourite
was the 11Turbo with its "petale" seats. This car beats it _only_ on its looks, 
and possibly build quality which is superb! The Aston influences lead my mates
to call it my "Aston Laguna". Sadly, there is no matching growl. If you're
looking for sporty sound, it'll disappoint! The car is just quiet refinement with 
an exciting response to the right foot...










I bought it new and don't regret a moment of looking at and caring for those
fab curves. The lines on that car have been copied on other high-end marques
but none quite match the Laguna's sexiness :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## calmac

used to get 22.8 from a 1.6 civic


----------



## cosmichamster

Our Touareg is showing 31.1, very good I thought, it's a 2.5 TDI.
My wrx impreza is working out about 28-30, again a result!


----------



## Turkleton

Average on my supercharged Cooper S is 28.5, going up with my uni commutes, let's see if I can crack 30 on a regular basis!


----------



## zaphod

Saab 9-3SS Aero 2.0T
Bristol-Leeds-Bristol 45.7mpg

Commute to work - suburbs - A roads - Country Lanes - c.40mpg slightly more if less traffic.


----------



## Billy32

BMW E91-43.8mpg (family car)
BMW M3- 16-23mpg (fun car)
KPS13 - sub 15mpg easily (track car)


----------



## Glaschu

Turkleton said:


> Average on my supercharged Cooper S is 28.5, going up with my uni commutes, let's see if I can crack 30 on a regular basis!


My regular R50 Cooper is returning 40 (mainly round town) and up to 47 on a (light-footed) run.


----------



## Mateusz

Audi a3 sportback 2.0 tdi between 47 and 51 mpg


Sent from iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Princy

Up to around 35 on a steady run, down to about 14 with "spirited driving" in a Celica gt4


----------



## chrisgreen

Average across the last year is just under 51mpg. All my fuel consumption for the C4 since I bought it is logged on Fuelly.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

E90 320d was getting just under 38mpg.
BMW 116i is currently at 29 mpg. 
All figures from inner city driving

Cant bloody wait to sell the 116 and get a 330d.


----------



## sxi tez

e46 330ci sport 26.7mpg


----------



## Browser

Rover 416 saloon 1.6 16v petrol 41/42 mpg on shell 95 and 40 mpg from anywhere else on basic unleaded.


----------



## marc147

Alfa romeo 147 1.6 lusso - 31.4 lol


----------



## mart.

25 average upto 40 on motorway. 2.8V6 T.


----------



## Ross

Err 20 ish


----------



## mikey b

12-18


----------



## Ric

I had 3mpg at the limiter (155) on the autobahns last week.


----------



## Natalie

I think it's just under 30


----------



## Machine_Valet

Bora tdi s 100

Town driving average around 45mpg

Motorway driving 55-60mpg

Is only the 5sp model aswell so not bad


----------



## SnowFoamer

28 mpg this morning on the motorway in a range rover sport. Mostly motorway too


----------



## Guest

Average MPG from every tankful, 60-65. Don't get much less unless I have severe wind to deal with 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## J55TTC

Passat 2.0 TDI 170 - averages about 46 mpg

Golf R32 - averages around 18 mpg

2 very different driving styles though. Passat I just pootle along in .:R gets hammered!


----------



## gav1513

last week with reciepts and mileage i did 56mpg, on one trip thoughof 11/12 miles driving like a grandad managed to average 71mpg! mk5 jetta 1.9tdi, soon to be having a remap so fingers crossed that figure goes up


----------



## robtech

fiat seicento 1.1 sporting abarth. averages 50 mpg

saab 9-5 estate 3.0 v6 turbo d averages 50 mpg

twice the size twice the weight and has 5 times the power of the fiat...crazy it does the same mpg

also mk1 golf 1.8 webber carbed manual choke auto gearbox an average i would say would be around 30 mpg

old technology in a car thats like a brick


----------



## Bristle Hound

Abarth 500 - 42mpg - more town than motorway/ A road

B8 Audi A4 2l petrol quattro - 32 mpg if I'm lucky. Seen 18mpg ...


----------



## Hercs74

New BMW F20 118d Twin Turbo. 60.4 mpg on a 300 mile Journey cruise speed between 70 - 90 mph....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B17BLG

42 MPG Astra VXR but I am driving like a granny atm :lol:


----------



## Willows-dad

17.8 mpg in my a3 3.2. All town driving though. Might as well get a v8 at them figures!


----------



## aslz78

28MPG in my MK5 Golf GTI


----------



## carrera2s

46mpg in dispatch HDI van 2006 M way and A roads plus m way traffic so happy.

25mpg Vitosportx 3.0L V6 Diesel Auto but don't care coz love it!:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

39mpg in my Abarth 500, 46mpg in BF's 1.8 petrol Civic, 60 to 65 in works Corsa diesel van


----------



## howie parks

E92 auto 330i - 38mpg


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have repeatedly got 30+mpg out of a 2012 Dodge Challenger RT here in the USA. Mainly down to clever tech shutting down half the engine when it's not under load. Oh and that was running on 91Ron fuel so back in the UK on proper fuel it would probably do better still!

Oh and I did give it some s**t most of the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRN Ent

28.42 MPG Volvo V40 2.0, most of my driving is to/from work, less than 4 miles away.


----------



## shinyporsche

21 MPG Cayenne Turbo - 25 if i do a few motorway journeys.

Which is pretty impressive I think - I’m getting about 450 miles on a tank.


----------



## Sian

Mini Cooper S R53 (supercharge) 

32.6mpg


----------



## millns84

Been doing a lot of city driving so down to 54.6mpg at the moment


----------



## T.D.K

36.3MPG from the GTC using the Fuelly app. Car is over-estimating fuel economy by 2MPG. 

Pretty hopeless for a car that claims 47.9MPG.


----------



## furby-123

berlingo approx 44mpg 
e36 328 depending on how i drive 20-28mpg


----------



## Jdm boy

R32 skyline 2.0 turbo, mixed driving 18-20 mpg. Enthusiastic driving : sweet feck all lol

vw jetta mk2 1.6 td: 55 mpg with a fuel leak!!!


----------



## ICF

55.6mpg Citroen DSport Plus e-HDi 110 Airdream


----------



## Fiesta-125

About 28 out of a 1.25 Fiesta

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## insanejim69

Insignia is gone, now have a Seat Ibiza 1.4TSi FR DSG, 32MPG 100% town driving and 48MPG + on a run at 75MPH. 45 litre fuel tank is good for 400+ miles easilly.

James


----------



## JJ_

At the moment I am experiencing around 15 MPG.


----------



## Mumbles

About 55mpg from the fiesta 1.4tdci. So boring though!! And about 25ish from the isuzu rodeo 3.0 tdi.


----------



## Mateusz

On winter rims and driving max to ~70 miles per hour average is about 62mpg from last 447 miles. Audi a3 sportback 2.0 TDI 140 with active stop&start system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubber

40 mpg around town. Pd 150:thumb:


----------



## ottostein

Not enough! Corsa d 1.3 CDTI 90

Get around 350 to a tank. Its a **** box around town


----------



## Rob74

Just bought a clio172cup and running about (not like a nutter too much) I'm getting 33/34mpg including running to warm it up before doing school run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black.MB

6.2 liters / 100 km, which makes 45.6 mpg:thumb:


----------



## Jim_964

20 on a long run :wall: 12 around town


----------



## Crash Master

Managed 23mpg from Mudlands to Brisol on cruise control at 80.


----------



## Kerrcentral

50 MPG average :thumb:


----------



## andy665

Seat Exeo 2.0TDi - 49mpg

Alfa GTV V6 - 21mpg

BMW 328i - 24mpg


----------



## mattygraham

Renault Clio 172 - 41mpg
Mazda MX5 1.8 - 29mpg


----------



## amatkins

BMW Mini Cooper 1.6 - 35mpg


----------



## shinyporsche

Cayenne Turbo - 22 mpg
Mini Cooper S JCW - 26 mpg
Focus 1.6 - 35 mpg


----------



## Jim_964

shinyporsche said:


> Cayenne Turbo - 22 mpg


Combined or motorway?

Can't believe a Cayenne Turbo gets more than I do


----------



## shinyporsche

Jim_964 said:


> Combined or motorway?
> 
> Can't believe a Cayenne Turbo gets more than I do


That's average over a week. I've done two trips to devon in the last couple of weeks and do 26 / 27 mpg on a long motorway run.

It's tons better than my '08 Cayenne S which did about 19 combined or 21 on a motorway.

This is what Porsche says: it should. I think Ze Germans are smoking something they shouldn't.

Urban in l/100 km (mpg) 15.8 (17.9)
Extra urban in l/100 km (mpg) 8.4 (33.6)
Combined in l/100 km (mpg) 11.5 (24.6)


----------



## boyasaka

Volvo T5 automatic . And would not change it for a newer tin can that gets 75 mpg for anything


----------



## heavyd

Mk5 golf edition 30, remapped to 357bhp get 27/28 mpg average


----------



## M3simon

23.7 mpg. Shocking.


----------



## Rayner

2.0L Impreza gx (N/A) getting 30 give or take, worked out not read.

Keeps me happy anyway


----------



## CGRD

VXR8 6.2 v8 about 17mpg


----------



## Jim_964

shinyporsche said:


> That's average over a week. I've done two trips to devon in the last couple of weeks and do 26 / 27 mpg on a long motorway run.
> 
> It's tons better than my '08 Cayenne S which did about 19 combined or 21 on a motorway.
> 
> This is what Porsche says: it should. I think Ze Germans are smoking something they shouldn't.
> 
> Urban in l/100 km (mpg) 15.8 (17.9)
> Extra urban in l/100 km (mpg) 8.4 (33.6)
> Combined in l/100 km (mpg) 11.5 (24.6)


Really good considering the size and weight of them, guess being off boost makes a huge difference.


----------



## heavyd

CGRD said:


> VXR8 6.2 v8 about 17mpg


Ouch!!


----------



## dan123elvin

Audi A4 1.9 TDI - 56mpg average


----------



## CGRD

heavyd said:


> Ouch!!


Yeah, I have a Discovery as well and get quite excited about its steady 25.9mpg :thumb:


----------



## downhuman

Averaging 20mpg in my 350z


----------



## Will-S

shinyporsche said:


> That's average over a week. I've done two trips to devon in the last couple of weeks and do 26 / 27 mpg on a long motorway run.
> 
> It's tons better than my '08 Cayenne S which did about 19 combined or 21 on a motorway.
> 
> This is what Porsche says: it should. I think Ze Germans are smoking something they shouldn't.
> 
> Urban in l/100 km (mpg) 15.8 (17.9)
> Extra urban in l/100 km (mpg) 8.4 (33.6)
> Combined in l/100 km (mpg) 11.5 (24.6)


You can easily take 5mpg off manufacturers statistics


----------



## gaz_vxr

Average about 29.5 in my mk5 golf gti.


----------



## dubber

heavyd said:


> Mk5 golf edition 30, remapped to 357bhp get 27/28 mpg average


Is that a stage 3 with those figures?


----------



## heavyd

dubber said:


> Is that a stage 3 with those figures?


A Healthy stage 2+ on a cold day!


----------



## dubber

Great I did mean stage2 actually. The editions are a little higher output standard anyway ain't they :thumb:


----------



## heavyd

Yes mate, bigger turbo injectors etc


----------



## Z4-35i

Z4 35i 26 MPG average, 30 MPG on a steady motorway run

Jeep GC V8 18 MPG average, 20 MPG on a motorway run


----------



## Kerr

Z4-35i said:


> Z4 35i 26 MPG average, 30 MPG on a steady motorway run
> 
> Jeep GC V8 18 MPG average, 20 MPG on a motorway run


Would have expected more than that on a steady motorway run.

I get 35mpg at 'motorway speeds' in my 335i.


----------



## Reggie-Z4

26.7 mpg in my 335i......


----------



## ScottHannah

Remapped astra 1.9 SRI (205bhp, 330 lb-ft torque) 39mpg around town with mixed driving, 60-70mpg on the motorway.


----------



## Kerr

ScottHannah said:


> Remapped astra 1.9 SRI (205bhp, 330 lb-ft torque) 39mpg around town with mixed driving, 60-70mpg on the motorway.


I've had two cars with the 1.9 and couldn't get anywhere near that.

60-70mpg? I don't think any of Fiat based engined cars claim anywhere near that.

I could only get mid 40s in a Bravo and the Insignia was even less. Seemed to be normal too.


----------



## Z4-35i

Kerr said:


> Would have expected more than that on a steady motorway run.
> 
> I get 35mpg at 'motorway speeds' in my 335i.


Not been able to get up to mid 30s MPG, not sure if the gearing is different between the 335i and Z4 35i? Ours is a DCT and also has an ESS remap.


----------



## DesertDog

14.6 average, calculated manually

Which I don't think is that bad for a supercharged 5.4L V8


----------



## Jochen

2002 Mazda mx-5 1.6: 23-26 mpg :car:


----------



## Jim_964

Jochen said:


> 2002 Mazda mx-5 1.6: 23-26 mpg :car:


That the average or on a motorway?


----------



## carleko

42 knocking about 56 on m way pug 407 sw 2.0 l hdi 136.


----------



## carleko

Forgot the mini 1000 about 42 combined.


----------



## Terryd367

MkV fiesta zetec S 1.6 24mpg
Mitsubishi evo 6 26-30mpg, 36mpg on a motorway run
Mk6 golf 1.6tdi bluemotion 40mpg around town, 62mpg on a motorway run


----------



## Jochen

Jim_964 said:


> That the average or on a motorway?


That's the average on small road and mostly short distances. I seldom do motorway with this car. 
He is pretty thirsty, but with that little engine you have to rev it up to get anywere. When you shift at 3000rpm it whould probably be less thirsty but where's the fun in that!?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Around 22 for my V6 Brera


----------



## Rowan83

Managed 63.1 MPG the other day (BMW 116d Sport).


----------



## Dannbodge

My last few tanks in my 1.7 cdti have been:
36mpg
41mpg and 46mpg
The first two were purely around town (I do 5 miles to work and it barely gets warm)
The last one included a trip to Watford and back (160miles in total) which puahed it up a bit.


----------



## Jim_964

MatrixGuy said:


> Managed 63.1 MPG the other day (BMW 116d Sport).


I should stop reading this thread before I get so depressed I go and throw myself in front of a lorry. I will however ensure it's a fuel tanker!


----------



## nichol4s

Around 28mpg in today's steed l200 warrior (new shape) the daily is about 42-46


----------



## orbital

lifetime average 7.5 year ownership 55mpg


----------



## insanejim69

3 months and 1200 miles with the Ibiza FR 1.4TSi , Average = 39.8MPG. Town around 35MPG and on a run around 49MPG. Can you guess I do mostly town running. 

James


----------



## Mike Hunt

XC60 T6 21.5 but £12 a tank full


----------



## SteveTDCi

Just been on a run in the cupra, 34.8 I'm impressed. That's a calculated figure too. Normal average is around 27mpg


----------



## voon

In the M135i xdrive, mine varies from 22 to 35 mpg, depending on smooth highway rides or fun in the alps.... but that's not too bad for a 320hp 4x4 automatic


----------



## Bero

18.82mpg on the last tank, that's the worst it's been since I started using the road trip app, although not the worst ever, I did 165miles on a tank with one of the 1st fills of the car :lol:

Best (by some margin) so far has been 26.06

Impreza STi


----------



## Blackroc

The Beast (M135i) is getting 28.8mpg by my better half on her school and work runs..

I'm getting 41.9mpg out of my daily work car Nissan Note 1.6 Tekna


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Got this on a motorway run yesterday (1.4 TSI petrol) & 2nd picture is my range out of a full tank.


----------



## Twizz

54.9 MPG over a 85 mile trip today booting it too... (1.9 TDi Passat 130BHP) 

On my bike I'm getting 59 when I'm riding sensibly, booting it I get 45mpg


----------



## Ross

Getting nearly 25 mpg from some spirited driving.


----------



## realist

Ibiza fr tdi 45 round town 52 on runs. 330d touring auto 34 round town 47 on runs


----------



## Rob74

SWB pajero with off road mods doing about 25mpg 
Why do I buy these things :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raga

With the primera GT I get 21mpg local that's if am lucky most of the time its 19.9mpg, motorway at a steady 70mph I can get 24-27ish at times not very eco at all. 
But my civic is brilliant easy drive about 55/65mpg motorway even more ! And that's a 1993 1.6vti with full exhaust and air intake mods.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VXR.Tom

30.7 combined.


----------



## BJG

Typically getting around 60mpg on a work run (25 miles, town and dual carriage way driving). 

Got 65mpg out of it last weekend when I went up to St Albans from Sussex. 

Oh yes, car is an A-Class AMG Sport, 1.5 CDI. 

Much better than the old 1.6 petrol A3!


----------



## griffin1907

Around town? About 15mpg!! Approx 10miles a week!!!

Sent from my doo daa using wotsit


----------



## Franzpan

Averaging 26mpg. Can see up to 34 on a run. On my eight mile commute into work its always between 29 and 32. Its the town driving at weekends which bring it down, lucky if I get 20 around town.

Audi TT, 3.2 Quattro.


----------



## PWOOD

50.2 on the M9 keeping to the limits. Average 39 in town and A road mix in this nice cold weather which seems to effect the batteries a bit. 

Crz


----------



## sitalchauhan

Averaging 22mpg with sensible driving into town every day 
Golf 1.8T


----------



## carl robson

26-28 mpg round town BMW 318is coupe


----------



## Cooper666

22mpg normal driving clio r27 fml


----------



## Raga

Was talking to a good mate of mine who has a 720bhp evo 8 asked him how many miles he gets he goes about 10-15mpg on sensible drive and 4-6mpg if feeling a little bored lucky that ain't he's daily drive 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TarkMalbot

32mpg over 20,000 miles in a 2011 VW Touareg 3.0 V6 TDI

Just traded it in for an Audi A4 so will see how that goes.


----------



## amand

12mpg avg over 3000miles in a BMW 540i Sport Auto 2001. All Town driving, Work is 3 miles so doing 6 miles a day. On a run it'll give around 25-28mpg. 1/4 tank from Birmingham to London Heathrow.


----------



## griffin1907

today I averaged 7.2 for a few miles. :lol:

Good spirited drive though so was well worth it.


----------



## rob28

I usually average about 19mpg which isn't that bad considering it's a 4.6L V8 and we do a lot of short trip around town.
However, yesterday had me sweating when we towed our new boat home. It was sucking a quarter tank of gas ever 100km - and it's a big tank.
Worked out we averaged 8mpg over the 850km drive. Thankfully, it was a one off drive and the boat will now have short 3km trips to the launch.


----------



## chummy325

32 mpg bmw 325


----------



## Jdm boy

Haven't made mine up in ages but I think I was getting around 20mpg on my gtst skyline 

And around 52 mpg with my mk2 jetta 1.6td with a fuel leak lol


----------



## angel1449

here mine and my range


----------



## griffin1907

I can get 999.9 if I lift off the throttle angel1449. Guessing that's a 1.9CDTI Vectra is it?


----------



## Brigham1806

Avg at 57.4 over three tanks in my C220.

450 miles covered so far and just under half a tank left...


----------



## angel1449

griffin1907 said:


> I can get 999.9 if I lift off the throttle angel1449. Guessing that's a 1.9CDTI Vectra is it?


it is buddy well spotted, my ave at the minute is 41 mpg mostly town driving, its the 120


----------



## S63

Too many pages to surf through, does anyone know what the best genuine MPG recorded is so far?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

S63 said:


> Too many pages to surf through, does anyone know what the best genuine MPG recorded is so far?


For what variant, petrol or diesel?


----------



## S63

VW Golf-Fan said:


> For what variant, petrol or diesel?


Both would be interesting.

I'm waiting for a new Clio to be delivered with a 1.4 diesel, the silly blurb quotes 88mpg, will be hoping for about 65mpg


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

S63 said:


> Both would be interesting.
> 
> I'm waiting for a new Clio to be delivered with a 1.4 diesel, the silly blurb quotes 88mpg, will be hoping for about 65mpg


I drive a 1.4 TSI (122) petrol Golf & the highest I've had it at on a motorway run was at 53.6mpg, that was using V-Power Nitro (my first tank) so it may increase with more fillups, I'll report back accordingly should it soar.


----------



## Ross

I am struggling to get 23 MPG


----------



## Tabbs

23.7 mpg :doublesho


----------



## Wazhalo31

I have a 1.6 diesel Honda Civic 69.9 mpg.


----------



## marc147

Managed to get mine up to 30.1


----------



## salim

Wazhalo31 said:


> I have a 1.6 diesel Honda Civic 69.9 mpg.


QUOTE=Wazhalo31;4119346]I have a 1.6 diesel Honda Civic 69.9 mpg.[/QUOTE]

That must be the new line of engine, what do you think of it?

I had some input in the dev/testing of the engine


----------



## sprocketser

Don t know how s mine in MPG but I have a hard time doing 12,6 L/100km . Gas


----------



## Ross

That's roughly mid 30's MPG just of the top of my head.


----------



## Johnny_B

in around the 40 mark on a 1.4 petrol auto fiesta


----------



## sprocketser

Ross said:


> That's roughly mid 30's MPG just of the top of my head.


Ok , I just looked at some online conversions , it said more into 22.4 mpgs , it s in Imperial gallons right ! I wonder if I did it right .


----------



## rob28

sprocketser said:


> Ok , I just looked at some online conversions , it said more into 22.4 mpgs , it s in Imperial gallons right ! I wonder if I did it right .


It all gets very confusing due to the different gallons....
A UK gallon is 4.54L, whereas a US gallon is 3.8L. Therefore your fuel consumption is 22.4mpg UK or 18.7mpg US. I've seen similar out of my F150 on a long run but it dropped to 29l/100km towing my boat the other day....

I'm finally getting my head around it after being over here for 4 years.


----------



## CGRD

I have just got myself a Mitsubishi ASX and am getting a truly amazing 55mpg average, chuffed with that from a 4x4!!


----------



## DrDax

12-14mpg 
Mustang GT


----------



## Kerr

I had the misfortune of having a Kia Venga 1.4 diesel as a hire car recently. 

Not only was it a shocker of an engine, Kia claim 70mpg extra urban and all I got at 70mph was 47mpg over 200 steady miles. 

In town I was getting low to mid 30s which is awful for such a small gutless lump. 

It was so noisy and rattly I didn't want to push the accelerator.


----------



## Dannbodge

That's unlucky.
I had a Citroen DS5 2litre diesel for a work trip.
Averaged from the computer 44mpg being driven pretty hard.


----------



## Derek Mc

55.4mpg over 2300 miles in a 2009 BMW 520d manual


----------



## sprocketser

rob28 said:


> It all gets very confusing due to the different gallons....
> A UK gallon is 4.54L, whereas a US gallon is 3.8L. Therefore your fuel consumption is 22.4mpg UK or 18.7mpg US. I've seen similar out of my F150 on a long run but it dropped to 29l/100km towing my boat the other day....
> 
> I'm finally getting my head around it after being over here for 4 years.


Hey thanx mate for the comeback , used to be a big truck driver doing Canada -US , it was quite confusing some times ! lol

True , puling some trailers are tough on the gas consumption for sure .


----------



## sprocketser

DrDax said:


> 12-14mpg
> Mustang GT


5.0 mate !


----------



## Lloyd71

42 from my 1.3 Yaris as there are no motorways on the island and my journey to work is 6 miles of stop/start and hills! Not that it's a problem as I'm hoping to only be driving for fun at weekends soon


----------



## mikechesterman

Recently drove to Germany and back and got 34.3MPG from my Jaguar XJ 4.2 V8. Over the moon with that.

Get 12mpg average from my V8 Discovery!


----------



## sprocketser

Good mileage for a Jag I guess . 

Got 10,8 L /100 KM s today , best I ever had since I bought that thing .

It gotta be around 26 MPG s UK I guess .


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Just done Lake Como & back.


----------



## Titanium Htail

66.6 if my mother comes with us......:lol:

No I jest, about 35 mpg from a DD auto-bus is not bad.

John THt.


----------



## bigbadjay

Average low 40s mpg, best town driving 30mph areas is 57 mpg over 10 miles

Best m/way 61 mpg over 150 miles

Seat leon 1.4 TSI
90% inner city


----------



## Dave50

41.7mpg over 1400 miles ave speed 28mpg from my Fiesta zetec s. Drive it quite carefully most of the time, but thrash the living daylight out of it when the mood takes 

Dave


----------



## jimmas

around the 50-54 mark, depending on run, peugeot 508


----------



## Autotec

Land cruiser colorado d4d 31mpg. very impressed compared to my old mondeo v6


----------



## dubstyle

Currently i am averaging 17.5mpg


----------



## sfstu

astravan,54 reg, 2.0L diesel turbo, 46mpg combined (slightly more motorway), halfhour/26mile commute...
surprised and well chuffed with that...


----------



## Singeon

Honda civic 1.8 I vtec

average combined 37 - 40 mpg regular unleaded.
42-45 mpg premium unleaded. 
Based on 20 miles each way to work for the last 4 yrs!!!


----------



## DieselDamo

bmw z4 35i getting about 18.mpg 

and loving it :driver:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Drove from Scotland (central) to Manchester on half a tank in the Cooper Diesel 1.6 (BMW engine) trip computer averaged 56.7mpg.


----------



## Mani

fn2 type r 29 mpg


----------



## horico

VW Caddy SDI round town (constant braking and (slow) acceleration to 60/70 between roundabouts = 35mpg

E46 M3 vert = 18mpg. 

Guess which gets me to work each day!


----------



## dubber

Merc sprinter ( daily ) 30 ish

Golf edition 30 stage 1 apr. around 30 driving sensible :thumb:


----------



## S63

Do I win?


----------



## daydotz

41.9mpg out of my last tank


----------



## JamesCotton

38mpg


----------



## Ross

Getting 26


----------



## PugIain

On this tank so far, 61.3. Which is probably more like mid-top 50s.
Ish.


----------



## The Cueball

today it's:

Audi S8 - 19.42mpg

BMW Z4 - 23.03mpg



:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Cayenne; Yesterday I managed a wallet pinching 17MPG on city runs.


----------



## Dannbodge

BMW 328i - 25.9mpg


----------



## ncd

Rav4 2005 2.0 Diesel with 124,000 miles on the clock

34.0mpg average, mainly urban/town driving.


----------



## Rob74

Had the latest car (volvo v70d5) a few weeks now and the computer says I was getting 47.5 but after having 4 wheel alignment done on Friday I'm now up to 48.3mpg. 
Now the computer us obviously out but even so that a big increase just for having wheel alignment done 

Also its remapped to 200bhp and over 450ft/lb torque for towing


----------



## millns84

59.3mpg at the moment as I've been having a little fun. Can go to 62-63mpg if I driver like a grandad all the time.


----------



## Fiesta-125

32.8 MINI Cooper.


----------



## sprocketser

Averaged 28 MPG lately , best I did so far since ownership of this ride .


----------



## CLS500Benz

An interesting thread. :thumb:

Over 200 odd miles my average was around 27mpg according to the car. That's mainly A/B Roads, Mixed driving. Not bad for a 11 year old 2ton 3.2 V6 Auto Saloon. Then again foot down your talking single figures or low double digits :lol:


----------



## andy665

Seat Exeo 2.0TDi - 41k on clock - averaging 58.5 over last 2500 miles, real combination of m/way / A / B roads 

BNW 328i - 130k on clock - 27.8mpg - mainly commuting

GTV V6 - 62k on clock - 21.2mpg - mainly driven relatively quickly on A roads


----------



## TRN Ent

2000 Volvo V40 2.0l petrol, 29.33mpg over 8728miles.
I live about 4 miles from work which is up/down a couple big hills with a load of hairpins on one and mostly all 30mph, also the odd motorway trip here and there.
I got 36.66mpg on the way up to Blackpool over 300 miles away.


----------



## possul

At the minute getting 230 miles for £40 worth of petrol.
Not bad as £75 to fill the tank


----------



## Waxamomo

24.6 around town, got 29.6 with a weeks driving 800 miles to, from and around Scotland which I was pretty pleased with


----------



## Jody 4444

21 - 24 in my 95 impreza STI wagon


----------



## chummy325

33 from bmw325


----------



## derbigofast

around 60mpg 1.9 tdi passat


----------



## essexjoe85

48.8mpg at the moment on a range of roads. 10 year old 105k, vw golf gt tdi 2.0


----------



## Glaschu

53 mpg (according to the car ) on a 70k R50 MINI Cooper


----------



## James Bagguley

On a 100 mile run on A roads the car showed 50 mpg, i generally knock 10% off as a rule of thumb.
Using that rule, on the urban grind, 34-37 mpg.


----------



## Melkor

17 round town, lexus ls400


----------



## Ross

About 24 in the big 6


----------



## winrya

55mpg from the mini cooper sd
60mpg from the 2011 a3 170 cr tdi black edition- big change from my 30mpg golf gti:thumb:


----------



## buckas




----------



## CLS500Benz

buckas said:


>


Hmmm i like the look of that, What's the app called please ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

MK6 2012 VW Golf 'Match' 1.4 TSI

Typically - 45mpg
Motorway - 50-55mpg
Mixed - 48-52mpg


----------



## PugIain

Mk2 2008 Peugeot Fatty HDi
Currently 64.8


----------



## buckas

vxlomegav6 said:


> Hmmm i like the look of that, What's the app called please ?


Road trip free version :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Be interesting to see figures from such cars like the Vauxhall Ampera.


----------



## bunyarra

22.3 on new XK. Was 28.7 from my old one. Not too bad for a 5 ltr tree-killer


----------



## alexharvey

23 mpg vw Golf gti mk5 
with 265 bhp


----------



## Black Magic Detail

BMW M5 E39 17 MPG average ,well it is a 5L V8 and worth every penny :devil:


----------



## xJay1337

2.0 TFSI.
Standard engine (not mapped, no induction kits etc).
Pre-cat delete carried out.

Miles on the tank and range remaining.










MPG around 40

My sadly missed 1.9 TDI - (don't be fooled by the GTI dash cluster)

GTB1756vk turbo kit
Full exhaust, large injectors etc, everything done properly.
Running 221bhp and 365lb ft and capable of this!!

Trip showing distance travelled on the tank, average MPG and range left


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

1980 Porsche 911SC 3.0 17mpg
2001 Mercedes-Benz CLK 230K Cabrio 22.8mpg
2003 Land Rover Freelander 2.0 Td4 32mpg
2008 Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 CDTi 150 42.2mpg

Those are my 4 atm

My Dads Discovery 300TDi 23mpg
Alfa 159 2.2 JTS 31.5mpg

My Mums Freelander 2 i6 21.7mpg

Yes, we get through a lot of fuel in my family :lol:


----------



## dann2707

*Averaged* this over 26 miles the other day  No trickery, just some careful driving haha.

Seat Ibiza Sport PD130


----------



## Snowy172

On a run 40-45mpg depends on how I drive around town and on my commute about 33mpg. Both figures are going by the dash not sat and worked it out. 

Cars a clio sport 172


----------



## clubber01

Mine is saying 25.1mpg 

That is a Focus ST 2.5


----------



## Derekh929

F31 330 d average first 3k since new 38mpg this will improve to low 40's soon


----------



## Paintmaster1982

max I've had out of a tank is 915 miles at 73 ltrs which works out 57 mpg. Worst ive had is 680 to a tank which works out hight 40s but that was driving with a heavy foot everywhere. On average its about 53 mpg. not bad for an old 406 estate.


----------



## DanN92

Getting in average 33mpg out if my R56 cooper S if driving easy

Have managed 40mpg on longer journeys on numerous occasions which I'm very happy with


----------



## Summit Detailing

A8 4.0TDI Quattro - averaging 34mpg - worked out using the Road Trip app

I've has the dash reading up to 40.1 at one point but it usually hovers around the 33-35 area so not massively inaccurate compared to other cars trip computers.


----------



## Twisterboy

38.7mpg mixed driving in my 1.33 Yaris but its mainly short hops as my wife uses the car more than me.

Davy


----------



## justinio

On my commute to work (A roads mainly) I'm getting 28.7. BMW e46 325ci. Probably use the fun pedal a bit too much.


----------



## moono16v

Megane 250, best I've had cruising at 68mph bang on cruise for about 50 mile I got 37mpg. 

Normal driving around town / to work and back 28 - 30mpg. 

Go on a "spirited" drive and I get around 24-28mpg.


----------



## Kyle 86

Cup 172
Trip says I do 38mpg which is a lie I estimate I do 25mpg max


----------



## CockneyPlayboy

Currently sitting at 13.8!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DimSum

On a nice and clam drive 25mpg otherwise it's about 10-15mpg


----------



## Bradders

My 1.25 fiesta currently sits at about 43-45mpg. But I'm expecting my new ST to be less than 30 permanantly!!


----------



## the_penfool

Ford Focus 1.0L Ecoboost - 3 cylinder. 
Motorway average: 53mpg
Round town: 43 average


----------



## PaulGTI

65-ish.

1.6 Diesel Fiesta econetic.

50 - 50 mix if motorway and town, but out of rush hour.

About 80mpg on a 60mph motorway run.


----------



## Meta5

46.2 passat 2.0 tdi

54.6 megane 1.5 diesel

19.6 Bmw M3


----------



## alex300

in the st 23.7 in the 300c 32.4 that's around town


----------



## deegan1979

17.3


----------



## dann2707

New personal best today 










Beat that  for bhp:mpg ratio!


----------



## Ross

deegan1979 said:


> 17.3


I thought the Subaru was bad lol


----------



## PugIain

deegan1979 said:


> 17.3


Holy mother, do you drive a Pagani Zonda??


----------



## Yadash

A rather disappointing 37.4 mpg from a 2.2 auto diesel


----------



## Dannbodge

25.4mpg from my '98 328i


----------



## Fuzzybrush

34.5mpg from a twin turbo 2.7 diesel Citroen


----------



## great gonzo

I used to get about 17 mpg from my 360bhp 2.5 litre Subaru, now get 38mpg (town) / 46mpg (motorway) from my 2.2 oil burning mercedes. 
Gonz.


----------



## rkelly113

Normal driving... 32mpg
Long distance (driving civil) ... 34.5mpg - not bad for 3litre petrol 
Last fill up 27mpg... Due to alot of sporactic driving with 3-4people in car. 

Wifes car 22mpg at the most


----------



## dreamtheater

66mpg showing at the moment...lots of motorway driving at 60mph...MK3 Clio 106bhp Diesel.....


----------



## BertST

18.9 mpg Focus ST225


----------



## -Jamie-

Done a 2100 mile trip to europe a couple weeks back including a trackday at Spa and 5 laps of the Nordschliefe, averaged just over 20mpg


----------



## PugIain

I'm currently at 750 miles, with apparently 100 left. I'll be ignoring that and filling it up a bit later. Trip says 62.5 mpg. Which I reckon is more like mid 50s.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> I'm currently at 750 miles, with apparently 100 left. I'll be ignoring that and filling it up a bit later. Trip says 62.5 mpg. Which I reckon is more like mid 50s.


don't chicken out at least let the light come on haha


----------



## smiler1207

Had the car a week and was getting 58 mpg up until this morning!


----------



## James_R

54.5 mpg over the last 8 months 

Honda CR-Z

MPG on trip computer is deadly accurate from my findings as I record tank fulls of fuel on the Road Trip app for the iPhone.


----------



## PugIain

Paintmaster1982 said:


> don't chicken out at least let the light come on haha


The lights been on about 60 miles! It was well in the red. Just filled up. 755 miles. Clicked at 61.2L. 
So thats about 56ish mpg. She'll do me.
The trips were reading 61/62 mpg. So a slight over read.


----------



## swimdunc

10 - 15 mpg on my supercharged 5.7 Pontiac Trans Am.
Cheers
Dunc


----------



## nichol4s

21 :driver:


----------



## moono16v

Sunday morning blast today - 22!


----------



## CLS500Benz

Recently low 20s


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Does the temperature affect MPG?


----------



## DLGWRX02

A blast down to halfords to catch it before it closed the other night saw me at 7.2mpg..lol normally I get about 28 back and forth to work..


----------



## CleanCar99

34mpg, pug 308, rubbish


----------



## rob_vrs

After 3500miles in my Mk3 Octavia vRS Tdi 184ps, it has DSG also and iv averaged 39mpg. 

Quite a bit less than I was hoping and 6mpg less than my mk2 vRS Tdi manual but still not too bad


----------



## Pauly.22

2005 m3

Around 18 around town, costing me a fortune.


----------



## JimboRRS

15.8 mpg Jaguar XK 5.0 V8 So far only town/local journeys.

7.5 mpg Landrover series 3 2.5 petrol, all short runs taking the dog for her daily walks!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Corsa D 1.2 with custom exhaust system and air filter panel filter change..

37.1 combined mpg. Average 34.2 around town and 41.8 on motorway sat at 62mph.


----------



## Mattwilko92

About 33 mpg from my Audi A1 s-line black edition tfsi (185ps).

Could do better but it puts a smile my face!


----------



## Christian6984

Clio 1.2TCE 100 over 5600 miles average from iPhone app (road trip lite) where you put in cost and mileage etc is 40.25mpg, worst tank full was 37 and best 43mpg. I'm sure I could do better if I drove a bit more sensibly.


----------



## CLS500Benz

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Does the temperature affect MPG?


I would say yes, Especially when it gets dark with lights on (not sure if my stock HIDs use more mind), heater on, heated seats etc.. More strain on the alternator/engine. Well that seems to be the case with mine..


----------



## Ross

Managed to get 32 mpg somehow normally it's 24/25


----------



## Summit Detailing

rob_vrs said:


> After 3500miles in my Mk3 Octavia vRS Tdi 184ps, it has DSG also and iv averaged 39mpg.
> 
> Quite a bit less than I was hoping and 6mpg less than my mk2 vRS Tdi manual but still not too bad


I'd like to think that will improve significantly with age/miles otherwise you might as well be driving the petrol!:driver:


----------



## DLGWRX02

vxlomegav6 said:


> I would say yes, Especially when it gets dark with lights on (not sure if my stock HIDs use more mind), heater on, heated seats etc.. More strain on the alternator/engine. Well that seems to be the case with mine..


Its also to do with the colder air being more dense and the car adding more fuel to the mixture to compensate. Hense why cars always feel faster in the cold.


----------



## nick.s

Actual calculation = 22.92mpg on my 2.0 Honda Prelude. 

Sucks to be me, given I was averaging over 45mpg in my Vectra.


----------



## Dan_Mol

33 since I got it.


----------



## olliecampbell

18.9


----------



## jenks

Mk4 mondeo tdci 2.0. 140. Getting 44mpg


----------



## STUOOBY

get about 66mpg out my corsa 1.3 diesel van. in the porsche 911.....its not good. lol its about 10 to 15mpg. but good fun.


----------



## Dazzel81

Currently getting 22mpg on my coupe 2.7 v6.


----------



## Ge03

Just changed car, my MB B200 DSG averaged 58 over 6 months, with best on a trip to Yorkshire at 72 and worst tankful all around MK was 54.
Only a month on my new VW CC GT TDi DSG but first couple of tanks averaging 48 with no really long runs but a 20 mile motorway run got 53.
My "baby" is a Saab 9-5 aero with custom Hirsch tune giving 330hp / 430Nm that gets 18 if I ever have to use it around town, but happily gets 42 on long runs which is all I really use it for.


----------



## Bradders

32 mpg from a 2013 Fiesta ST


----------



## carl robson

Not a lot from a 318 is coupe prob 26 at best and that's normal driving


----------



## gds

Last tank on my Ecoboost Mondeo I got 29mpg, probably about 50/50 motorway (70 on cruise!) and local driving. I average 21-22mpg on my daily commute if I'm reasonably sensible.


----------



## R14CKE

2.2tdci mondeo remapped does 400 mile a week and get between 49 and 58 mpg


----------



## Rob_Car

Hyundai Santa Fe Auto long journeys - 41+
Honda Jazz CVT short journeys - 37
Volvo C70 D3 Auto long journeys - 47. Really long journey with light right foot - 53


----------



## yzfr1

2007 Zetec S Fiesta TDCI gets me 57mpg.......450 mile out of a tank. 
Not to shabby


----------



## sbrocks

29-31MPG..........Focus RS Mk2 with Mountune MP350+.........driven like Miss daisy LOL


----------



## Twisterboy

38mpg from my 1.33 Yaris and that's mainly town driving.

Davy


----------



## Seiphr

Did a trip from London to Edinburgh and back a few months back... Civic 2009 i-CTDI with a car full of sound and lighting gear. This was on the way back 

750 miles on one tank...Do I win??


----------



## Vincent Hill

I bought 2007 Zetec S Fiesta TDCI providing 60 mpg.


----------



## xJay1337

Still getting around 38 on mt Mk5 GTI.. 2.0 TFSI


----------



## kartman

Not bad over 10k


----------



## Scottien

Usually around 20 mpg >.< If I really want to I could get 45+ but meh..


----------



## nick_mcuk

Last year 1st Jan - 31st Dec 2013 i did an average of 46.05mpg over 21,651 miles and got an average 626 miles from a tank from my A6


----------



## Ross

Down to 22.5 MPG but I blame the Hayward and Scott exhaust system for making it sound so good


----------



## CLS500Benz

26.3MPG today over 127miles


----------



## jamie_s

I was getting 11mpg out of the jag s type r, now getting a touch over 18 in the z4m both have potential to do much better though.


----------



## CGRD

48mpg pretty average for me at the moment. Official figures say I should be getting 62mpg, but I guess that's driving like a granny in a micra rather than like I stole it


----------



## harmonic

27.8MPG average doing 70 miles round trip. Usually motorway but at least once a week I switch to the back roads for some fun. Better than the sub 20 I was getting doing a 9 mile round trip to the train station. It's the price I pay for the supercharger whine


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I drive 1.6 HDI Peugeot, get around 45 around the doors.


----------



## nickyd

Can average 26mpg on a motorway run but probably 20mpg overall,if I'm lucky.
Car?
EVO X FQ300 SST....performance costs money!
N.


----------



## GNshaving

28mpg from a 1.4 60 bhp polo must be all that power 

Before that we had the 170hhp Audi A3 tdi and that was getting about 55mpg


----------



## Alex_225

Averaging 29mpg in my Megane which isn't bad for a 2.0 turbo. Gives me 36-38mpg on a longer run.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Mk5 Golf 1.9TDI Match (2007) - 53.1mpg:driver:


----------



## magpieV6

25 mpg on the Clio v6
37 mpg on the 182 clio
61.8 on the dci Clio


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Average 55mpg on ten year old A4 1.9 TDI


----------



## ZetecEmma

Managed to get 67mpg out of the focus yesterday!!
1.6 tdci sitting at 65-70mph all the way to peterborough


----------



## nickyd

ZetecEmma said:


> Managed to get 67mpg out of the focus yesterday!!
> 1.6 tdci sitting at 65-70mph all the way to peterborough


If these are speedo readings they are probably closer to 62 mph and 67 mph respectively.
I personally don't want to pass a LHD HGV at that lower speed.
N.


----------



## S22TUW

I'm getting about 20-21mpg in the GTC VXR


----------



## marc147

28 mpg in the 147


----------



## ace-tdi

MK4 1.9 TDI PD150 - running my own remap with a few small mods sees over 60mpg on the motorway with a light foot and 52mpg town driving without traffic. Drops to about 42 with some spirited driving and traffic.


----------



## GNshaving

Just picked up a Seat Ibiza 1.9tdi 02 plate 100bhp. Only got it last night so not sure on mpg? but hope to see around the 50mpg. anyone had the 100bhp 1.9tdi? If so what were you getting


----------



## bluenose62

68.8 last night on a 40 mile trip home from work in DS3 110 Diesel


----------



## V3nom

Honda Civic 1.8 Type-S - I'd probably say my average is around 37.1MPG


----------



## Maggi200

Average 29-30mpg on the first 2 tanks. But as it's a new engine I'm expecting(hoping) it will improve.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Heheh I only got 13mpg out of my 4.7L V8 Grand Cherokees last tank....best I have had is 18mpg


----------



## Bokers

26mpg and that's not pushing it either.


----------



## Christian6984

nick_mcuk said:


> Heheh I only got 13mpg out of my 4.7L V8 Grand Cherokees last tank....best I have had is 18mpg


Ouch! :doublesho


----------



## Phillloyd

I get 100 Internet mpg's


----------



## b9rgo1234

Leon 2.0 TDI 140bhp ~37mpg
Porsche Cayenne 3.2 V6 12mpg around town, 25mpg on a run


----------



## GNshaving

Well did 390 miles on £40 worth of fuel in the ibiza.Worked it out and that's 60.34 MPG biggest journey was 40 miles. So on a long drive I'm sure it will do more. So more then happy with that!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Christian6984 said:


> Ouch! :doublesho


Not really that 13mpg was a day off roading 

Real men have V8's and dont worry about fuel consumption....(just glad its a toy and not my daily driver!! )


----------



## Ravinder

About 38mpg - Ford Focus 1.6 petrol MK1 2003. Doing 70mph on motorway.


----------



## Wisey

Have had my e46 330ci to 3weeks now and average 33-37 over a tank according the the trip comp :doublesho ALOT better then I was expecting.... 


Get about 400-450 miles to £70 worth of fuel, without trying, just general planing a head, etc.

That's about 20/30% town driving and the rest is motorway cruise at 70.

Done a 600 mile round trip on Sunday, cruise set to 77 most of the way, with a few foot down moments when leaving the average speed sections of the m6  average was 37.1 :thumb:

Other side of the scale, an early morning Sunday run average 13 over 15 or so miles


----------



## shaneslatcher93

27mpg on average from my transit!!


----------



## zdravo

We here don't calculate it in MPG than in l/100km.

My 2004. Astra H 1.6 TP engine 105HP, has average open road consumption of 6-6,5l/100km
But in the city it has 8-9l/100km.
So I am avoiding to drive it around the city.
Usually going by foot to work, it's 1km away, and good for health too.


----------



## Dannbodge

30mpg in my '98 328i


----------



## possul

Right chaps and chappettes, opinions please.
1.8 2002 ford focus (petrol) 150k miles, tappety Old banger
£45 regular shell petrol got my 291 miles. 
Refil is done with 10 miles after light comes on so give or take 10 miles or so

Good, bad or average please?

Please note, figures are based on a max 60 mph and very steady driving. Did havr a stint at 70-80mph on the motorway


----------



## OutLore

Current average over the last couple of tanks is 11.5


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

21mpg average on a civic type r GT 

Currently at 24mpg with lightfooted driving. Short journeys, stop / start driving, otherwise it would prob be at 28mpg+


----------



## scaniadaft

According to trip computer, 28mpg E320.


----------



## Nick-ST

Around 27 on the last tank full


----------



## V6dan

Around 20mpg whilst on short journeys.


----------



## possul

V6dan said:


> Around 20mpg whilst on short journeys.


That wouldnt bother me in the slightest if its that Clio!


----------



## redit5

Around 28 - 2.5 petrol 4! Easily more on a run bit less on town work


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Got this after a particularly spirited cross country drive home from Wolverhampton on Sunday


----------



## Corfate

33.7 - Peugeot 207 GTI


----------



## Starbuck88

on average around 45mpg - Exeo 2.0 CR TDi 170


----------



## Ross

Back to 23 MPG


----------



## littlejohno

23 average but with a smile BMW 130i


----------



## b8-sline

B8 Audi A4 Avant 143 tdi re mapped to around 175, town and b roads I get between 44 - 48 , when the weather warms up a bit I get into the 50’s.


----------



## theshrew

Think I'm on about 22 Mpg. 

Rule number 1 never pass a fuel station.


----------



## JayOW

Between 5 and 18 depending how i drive.


----------



## MengWalton

I used to get about 30-40 from my bmw 330d but now I get about 20-25 from my seat cupra twincharged


----------



## Andyrat85

I get around 18 mpg from my focus had it as low as 6 mpg when giving her a tickle lol


----------



## DanN92

2007 Cooper S...average around 38 when driving really sensibly...high 20s low 30s when pushing her on


----------



## TubbyTwo

Recent trackday saw 8mpg lol road mpg seems to have settled between 20 and 25mpg


----------



## JimboRRS

Currently averaging 15 -16 Smiles per gallon in my jaguar XK 5.0ltr 

My series 3 landrover 2.5 petrol however never gets above 7 -8 mpg although this is only used for taking the dog over the fields, about 3-4 miles a day, most of the time with the choke out.  Makes the Jag seem quite economical!


----------



## Paintmaster1982

just did 800 miles to 100 quid of fuel whilst on hols in the lakes so a mix of A road, B road and some mega steep hills. Averaged just under 50mpg in my trusty 406 hdi 110


----------



## stevobeavo

MK1 Fabia vRS average 48MPG mixed driving or high 50's low 60's on a long motorway run.

Be interesting to see what a FN2 civic gets as I'm thinking of getting one soon.


----------



## Lightning Fast

I average between 8-12 in my ford


----------



## Hughie

.. 75mph average on autoroute to Provence we got 60mpg in our Passat 140 2.0 diesel with 755 to a tankful.

Marvellous  Hughie


----------



## Gavla

12 - 15 urban

28 - 30 motorway

1986 BMW e30 325i


----------



## PugIain

According to the display, fatty is doing 58.9 mpg. Over roughly 400 miles.
So that's probably more like 50mpg.


----------



## adamb87

about 30 on corsa vxr


----------



## fifer807

Now we are in summer, last 3 tanks over 700 miles each time. 70 to 73 mpg. 207 1.6 hdi.


----------



## supercharged

27 mpg in 2013 X3 2.8i xdrive, 24 mpg in 2007 Infiniti G35, wnd 14.5 mpg in 2009 X5 4.8i.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

At the moment, the Tank has been averaging a truly wallet murdering 8.4 mpg :doublesho Don't know what's up with it, it's normally on about 17-21 depending on the quality of the LPG, and I'm quite happy with that.

The 407 is consistent at 47.8 mpg and the Benz is happy at 23-27 depending on the journey, but round the doors its about 10 lol


----------



## Dave500

Around 24mpg in a focus st


----------



## dan.j.sinclair

27.1mpg in a Vectra b 2.5 V6 GSi estate. 
Dan


----------



## davethefish

34 mpg urban 
45 mpg motorway

2012 BMW F30 320i


----------



## Balddee2

27 mpg average in Golf mk7 R, with 33mpg on a motorway cruise at 80


----------



## smk82

45mpg round town avg, rises to 58-62 on a long motorway run. Audi A3 Sportback 184ps Diesel


----------



## Alan16ac

Average around 54mpg in my Mk1 Skoda Superb 1.9tdi 130(remapped)
Average around 34mpg in my 1990 Mazda MX5 1.6


----------



## Dave50

Mines gone from 42mpg to 48mpg after a speeding fine 

Dave


----------



## Scottien

40 mpg motorway and conservative driving.
15-20 mpg urban


----------



## GleemSpray

42 to 45 on stop / start urban short journeys , 48 to 52 on longer urban runs , 60 or better on motorways. 

Golf Mk6 1.6TDI ( the 105bhp one )


----------



## orbital

mk 1 vrs fabia 50mpg avg on 50/50 town and m/way on a run 67mpg


----------



## stevobeavo

Just averaged 50mpg In rush hour traffic traveling 20 miles. On a run I get nearer 60 mpg. 

Skoda fabia vRS TDi.


----------



## Kerr

I don't often reset mine, but last week going from Inverness to Aberdeen I managed 37.6MPG.

Driving from Aberdeen to West Lothian today, I got the exact same figure just cruising along.

Both roads have quite a bit of stop starting too.

Overall I average 28MPG.

Not bad at all for a 3 litre twin turbo 6 cylinder petrol.


----------



## Jade Warrior

35 @ 70 on a run, below 20 in town, BMW M3 3.2L


----------



## Alex_225

Managed 42 mpg in my Megane 225 on a drive back from Bristol today! 

Ok so that was a very sensible speed on cruise control but for a 2.0 turbo with 260-270bhp I was impressed!


----------



## IanG

Managed 60.1 mpg on journey from Durham to Gatwick. Had a few hold ups but decent for C220


----------



## Rayaan

90mph on the motorway I got about 27mpg.

In the city in stop start traffic I got 54.6mpg LOL. 

Oh and mines a 300bhp, 3.5litre petrol hybrid Lexus SUV so weighs about 2 and a half tonnes


----------



## possul

37.7 on the last fill. Mixed driving. 02 focus 1.8 petrol

And hopefully will go up. Just found a split vac pipe. Hasnt been running right for years hahaha


----------



## Davemm

Merc c class coupe 250 Cdi

town 40 mpg average

run from shropshire to newcastle 55.3mpg ! (800 mile tank range according to the car)


----------



## nick_mcuk

I managed 18.5mpg out of the Grand Cherokees last tank...was chuffed with that


----------



## Matty77

CLK55 AMG

12-15 around town if I'm light footed and close to 30 on a motorway run if I'm equally light footed....but when your car makes a noise like mine does when you give it the beans, I'm not always that light footed and often see the MPG dip into single figures 

But if I was looking for excellent fuel economy I would have bought a moped


----------



## essexjoe85

325d m sport, currently averaging 49.5mpg. Over the moon!


----------



## Kerr

essexjoe85 said:


> 325d m sport, currently averaging 49.5mpg. Over the moon!


How much do you get on normal roads though? :lol:


----------



## Maggi200

53.5mpg to castle coomb and back at the weekend. Not bad!


----------



## essexjoe85

Kerr said:


> How much do you get on normal roads though? :lol:


Over 30 with ease, around 34


----------



## nick_mcuk

essexjoe85 said:


> 325d m sport, currently averaging 49.5mpg. Over the moon!





Kerr said:


> How much do you get on normal roads though? :lol:


....and is that real world calculation or what the on board computer is telling you.

Last tank in the Saab said on the computer 48.7mpg when i calculated it manually it was more like 42.1mpg.


----------



## essexjoe85

Its is indeed just the computer but judging by the mileage out of a tank its not far off.

Im not that bothered by it enough to start working it out myself and happy to get my info from the computer!


----------



## nick_mcuk

essexjoe85 said:


> Its is indeed just the computer but judging by the mileage out of a tank its not far off.
> 
> Im not that bothered by it enough to start working it out myself and happy to get my info from the computer!


What sort of miles are you getting out of a tank then out of interest?


----------



## Zetec-al

I averaged 29.55mpg on my last tank. My car is an 2007 fiesta ST. 

260 miles to a 40L tank is that correct?


----------



## w138pbo

60mpg daily to work 90mpg on a good run.


----------



## NiallSD

w138pbo said:


> 60mpg daily to work 90mpg on a good run.


Wow!! That's great. How do you drive?? Plus what car you running??

My MINI Cooper SD gets around 54mpg. This is the real world average after 11475 miles from new.

Plus the previous one had 56mpg over 20000 miles average.


----------



## Stezz

With my A Class 180 CDI(W169) most of my commutes are Urban so the best I have got is 48 and my average is 45.


----------



## w138pbo

golf mk6 1.6tdi bluemotion

around town get 55mpg.










do drive very steady thinking about the fuel economy lol.

on a trip to work and back without trying get 50mpg.

driving it hard over 100 miles had 38mpg



NiallSD said:


> Wow!! That's great. How do you drive?? Plus what car you running??
> 
> My MINI Cooper SD gets around 54mpg. This is the real world average after 11475 miles from new.
> 
> Plus the previous one had 56mpg over 20000 miles average.


----------



## Alex_225

Have recently come back from a trip to the Isle of Wight.

Set off from Coulsdon in Surrey and got 65mpg on the motorway down to Southampton, drove round the island and back and it averaged out at 52mpg. 

I wasn't hammering the car but used the torque for a few national speed limit overtakes and driving round the little towns. 

The car is a 2013 Ford Focus 1.6tdci and after spending a week with it am so impressed, the engine (and 199lbs of torque) plus a great chassis make for a really enjoyable and sensible car.


----------



## The Cueball




----------



## Beatman

Currently 59-62mpg from company focus:thumb: and 28mpg from the weekend 3.0z4  , but its worth it for the fun of driving it.


----------



## gex23

Currently 33 MPG from the 3.0si Z4


----------



## Beatman

gex23 you must be lighter footed than me. But what a fun car to drive:thumb:


----------



## joe_echo

55.9 from the mondeo st tdci


----------



## gex23

Beatman said:


> gex23 you must be lighter footed than me. But what a fun car to drive:thumb:


Mixed driving, i'd say 70% on A roads sitting at 70, 20% pottering about and 10% battering B roads:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

The Cueball said:


>


I will raise you.


----------



## essexjoe85

nick_mcuk said:


> What sort of miles are you getting out of a tank then out of interest?


About 640-650 from a tank


----------



## essexjoe85

Which fuel apps are these?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its called "Road Trip" I log all the cars MPG and fuel usage on it.

Interesting to see the real MPG as a posed to the fiction that the on board computers sometimes give out.


----------



## XtrailAndy

My Nissan X-Trail ( 2005 T30 2.2dCi ) averages 40 MPG, that's from a brimmed tank to reserve light on ( 52 litres of diesel @ 460 miles range ) the best I have managed is 45 MPG, but that was after over-filling right to the top of the filler neck ( 53 litres @ 525 miles ) 

The X-Trail doesn't have a MPG computer, so I work it out manually over numerous fill ups.

Even though the X-Trail has a 60 litre tank I can only ever get 52 / 53 litres into it. 

The X-Trail is run on Shell V-Power Nitro + and I throw in a can of BG244 twice a year.

Andy...


----------



## dann2707

Clio 182

Around 40mpg


----------



## badly_dubbed

how do these fuel apps work then?


----------



## John74

Focus ST225 , 21mpg ( 320bhp conversion )

Fiesta ST , 36mpg ( new so being gentle )


----------



## danwel

Mazda 3 mps (300bhp) 26mpg
Focus 110 TDCI 42 mpg


----------



## pooma

just got a Focus ST225 today, was showing just over 30mpg but I'd been taking it easy with just a couple of little foot down moments, went round to show my mates the car and took a couple out for a run, straight down to an average of 25mpg


----------



## w138pbo

todays run up the motorway


----------



## N3llyboy

Skoda Fabia Elegance Estate 1.6 TDI

Today it showed 68mpg from a 30 mile round trip mix of traffic and A roads. I drive carefully.


----------



## Dipesh

Tank to tank minimum I get in my passat tdi cr is around 51mpg.


----------



## b21playa

535d 34mpg avg


----------



## Ceratec

Audi A7 3.0TDi (313bhp) quattro - 
ave 39.5mpg
Best 42mpg
Worst 34.1


----------



## Bero

badly_dubbed said:


> how do these fuel apps work then?


U brim ur tank each time u fill up, and record how much fuel you fill up and how many miles since last fill up, much better than a car computer system.....which might not to totally impartial...

I used the road trip app too....briefly..... until I decided constantly seeing under 20mpg depressing, lol.



w138pbo said:


> todays run up the motorway


Wtf?! Read out of ur digital dash on the scooter? Steady 50mph? Or plug in hybrid that was charged before u left?

In any case its impressive, what car is it?


----------



## cosmichamster

B5.5 Passat 1.9 TDI, sitting nicely around 50mpg after each fill, worked out correctly and not via mfd (which is close enough though)


----------



## Bero

Happy thread revival Cosmichamster

I've averaged 15.11mpg since Nov...was down at 9.4 one day in heavy traffic


----------



## Summit Detailing

2014 Berlingo HDI van - 49mpg on the Roadtrip app, dash says 52 :wave::driver:


----------



## percymon

Previous Audi A3 TDI - average 54.4mpg, best 78.0mpg

Current Mini C'man SD All4 (mapped to 185-190bhp) - average 53.8


----------



## Tabbs

BMW x5 3.0d sport
24.6mpg
.... which is an improvement from my land rover discovery 3 tdv6 which gave me 21mpg


----------



## J55TTC

18 in the r32
22 in the 135i
61 in the C250


----------



## Supermario

Bero said:


> Happy thread revival Cosmichamster
> 
> I've averaged 15.11mpg since Nov...was down at 9.4 one day in heavy traffic


Better than my average of 13.9! Since November also


----------



## MDC250

J55TTC said:


> 18 in the r32
> 22 in the 135i
> 61 in the C250


How?!?

I get 40 if I'm lucky in my C250 

Used to get 30 at a push in my Auris SR180.


----------



## nichol4s

27.1 mpg


----------



## Ross

Getting about 40 mpg from my 1.6 bluemotion Caddy van.


----------



## gherkin

according to Fuelly.com i'm getting 51mpg from my 2.0 2wd RAV4 (64 plate), the dash reads a couple of miles higher


----------



## Bigoggy

40mpg from my 2.0deisel insignia. (With my lead foot lol)


----------



## nick_mcuk

MDC250 said:


> How?!?
> 
> I get 40 if I'm lucky in my C250
> 
> Used to get 30 at a push in my Auris SR180.


I wouldnt trust the On Board Computer....always way out for example my 2009 Saab says its doing 58-59mpg reality 45-7mpg 2010 A6 TDI was out by the same factor too!


----------



## MDC250

nick_mcuk said:


> I wouldnt trust the On Board Computer....always way out for example my 2009 Saab says its doing 58-59mpg reality 45-7mpg 2010 A6 TDI was out by the same factor too!


I've brimmed it and done the math on the next fill up it's not a million miles out sadly


----------



## pooma

Bigoggy said:


> 40mpg from my 2.0deisel insignia. (With my lead foot lol)


Mine was doing about 33mpg diesel auto, wasn't a happy bunny

So chopped it in for a Focus ST, car I've wanted for a few years and am more than happy fueling my 23mpg addiction.


----------



## Rayaan

Depends. In town its anywhere between 27-30mpg. On the motorway I can hit 35mpg. 

Ive managed to get 42.5mpg before though so the car can reach its 44.8mpg claimed consumption, it just takes too much effort lol.

Not bad for a 300hp 2 tonne 3.5l petrol V6 SUV


----------



## Yoghurtman

44.8mpg over last 26,000 miles
2012 merc e250 estate


----------



## nick_mcuk

MDC250 said:


> I've brimmed it and done the math on the next fill up it's not a million miles out sadly


So how many miles you getting from a full tank?


----------



## MDC250

nick_mcuk said:


> So how many miles you getting from a full tank?


Try not to let it get below 1/4 tank TBH.

Meant as in I brim the tank then couple of days later brim it again and look at amount I've filled up versus mileage.


----------



## Kimo

Work mine out with maths every fill up

Hovers around 29-31mpg around town/10 mile commute to work, I drive it properly though


----------



## nick_mcuk

MDC250 said:


> Try not to let it get below 1/4 tank TBH.
> 
> Meant as in I brim the tank then couple of days later brim it again and look at amount I've filled up versus mileage.


Yeah ok but how many miles do you get to that then?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Kimo73 said:


> Work mine out with maths every fill up
> 
> Hovers around 29-31mpg around town/10 mile commute to work, I drive it properly though


I just use the road trip app on the iPhone. Actually really useful way to log fuel use age and mileage.


----------



## Kimo

nick_mcuk said:


> I just use the road trip app on the iPhone. Actually really useful way to log fuel use age and mileage.


I'll look at that one buddy

I downloaded one but it was saying I was getting about 2mpg, not sure what it was playing at lol


----------



## Clancy

I get 35 ish round town and 45 on a run 

Not bad from a 20 year old 2 little petrol


----------



## CLS500Benz

75L tank of Shell's finest petrol produced 280 odd miles last time I did a brim to brim test, Was just something I tried to work out how accurate the trip computer actually is and surprisingly it's not far off.


----------



## Bigoggy

pooma said:


> Mine was doing about 33mpg diesel auto, wasn't a happy bunny
> 
> So chopped it in for a Focus ST, car I've wanted for a few years and am more than happy fueling my 23mpg addiction.


I think auto boxes are worse for mpg. Looking on a st or along those lines myself soon. I got to germany and had 100miles range left from a full tank


----------



## pooma

Bigoggy said:


> I think auto boxes are worse for mpg. Looking on a st or along those lines myself soon. I got to germany and had 100miles range left from a full tank


Yeah the old fashioned autos kill fuel consumption, the double clutch in the likes of VAG and BMW are meant to be much better, if I fancy auto again then that's what I'd be looking at, won't be for a while though as the ST is here to stay.

If you're thinking of an ST then test drive one, you won't be disappointed, the 5 pot burble is intoxicating, they are easily tuned for not massive money. Just be prepared to live with 23-25 to the gallon, I have had 40mpg on a run down to leeds from durham


----------



## DLGWRX02

Managed this back in October, 101.3 mile round trip, not bad for a 4.2 v8 auto quattro cabriolet.


----------



## Dal3D

My M3 is normally about 25mpg, the daily drive A2 is 60mpg+ without trying


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Managed to get this the other week on a long journey to see family



Love it :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Then calculate it properly and realise the car has lied like a broken toaster


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Don't worry, I did. 286 miles on £22.30 in diesel costing £1.149 per litre = 68 mpg  It was nearly there


----------



## CTR247

Sub 20mpg but smiling


----------



## matt-rudd

29.5mpg currently from GTC VXR, fairly steady driving with the odd dual carriage way


----------

